# Milan sempre su Kondogbia. Galliani pronto al blitz?



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

il Milan è sempre su Kondogbia. Sul giocatore francese ci sarebbe la concorrenza di diversi altri club, Real Madrid e Inter su tutti. Il prezzo del cartellino è di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni Galliani potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) recarsi a Montecarlo per trattare il giocatore con il club monegasco.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

up


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> il Milan è sempre su Kondogbia. Sul giocatore francese ci sarebbe la concorrenza di diversi altri club, Real Madrid e Inter su tutti. Il prezzo del cartellino è di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni Galliani potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) recarsi a Montecarlo per trattare il giocatore con il club monegasco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Questo DEVE essere nostro, piuttosto mi faccio una ragione del colombiano ballerino ma questo lasciarselo scappare sarebbe gravissimo.


----------



## Il Genio (15 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Questo DEVE essere nostro, piuttosto mi faccio una ragione del colombiano ballerino ma questo lasciarselo scappare sarebbe gravissimo.



Senza ombra di dubbio alcuno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> il Milan è sempre su Kondogbia. Sul giocatore francese ci sarebbe la concorrenza di diversi altri club, Real Madrid e Inter su tutti. Il prezzo del cartellino è di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni Galliani potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) recarsi a Montecarlo per trattare il giocatore con il club monegasco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


È la priorità. Magari non sarà l'acquisto più altisonante del nostro mercato, ma sarà quello più importante. Da troppo tempo non vengono investite cifre importanti a centrocampo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2015)

Kondogbia+un centrocampista tecnico in futuro (Modric o Verratti) e abbiamo il centrocampo perfetto...

Comunque già ad oggi affiancare il francese a Montolivo sarebbe fondamentale, soprattutto se poi in mezzo si investirà anche su dei giovani interessanti nostrani..


----------



## Basileuon (15 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Kondogbia+un centrocampista tecnico in futuro (Modric o Verratti) e abbiamo il centrocampo perfetto...
> 
> Comunque già ad oggi affiancare il francese a Montolivo sarebbe fondamentale, soprattutto se poi in mezzo si investirà anche su dei giovani interessanti nostrani..




Esatto, per come la vedo io possiamo anche non comprare un regista quest'anno, ma farlo l'anno prossimo con l'accesso alla Champions League e andarci a prendere uno da 50 milioni (e su quella cifra nessuno viene da noi oggi per non fare la Champions)


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Speriamo... Questo è indispensabile x noi, altri centrocampisti in giro forti come lui e realizzabili non ce ne sono


----------



## Reblanck (15 Giugno 2015)

Quando Galliani è in silenzio e non parla significa che è la lavoro e progetta qualche colpo è quando parla che dovete preoccuparvi...


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Quando Galliani è in silenzio e non parla significa che è la lavoro e progetta qualche colpo è quando parla che dovete preoccuparvi...



Oppure è immerso in piscina.


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> il Milan è sempre su Kondogbia. Sul giocatore francese ci sarebbe la concorrenza di diversi altri club, Real Madrid e Inter su tutti. Il prezzo del cartellino è di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni Galliani potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) recarsi a Montecarlo per trattare il giocatore con il club monegasco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Tutte le notizie dicevano che a Montecarlo ci sarebbe andato oggi. Invece nulla. Questa mancanza di concretezza sulla pista Kondogbia mi spaventa non poco perché non vorrei che prendessero solo Jackson Martinez ed Ibrahimovic per poi lasciare tutto così, accontentandosi dei Bertolacci e degli Ely. Il mega colpo a centrocampo è d'obbligo. E' il reparto messo peggio.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutte le notizie dicevano che a Montecarlo ci sarebbe andato oggi. Invece nulla. Questa mancanza di concretezza sulla pista Kondogbia mi spaventa non poco perché non vorrei che prendessero solo Jackson Martinez ed Ibrahimovic per poi lasciare tutto così, accontentandosi dei Bertolacci e degli Ely. Il mega colpo a centrocampo è d'obbligo. E' il reparto messo peggio.



veramente parlavano di martedì


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> veramente parlavano di martedì



Si parlava di Lunedì *e* Martedì. Vediamo.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Si parlava di Lunedì *e* Martedì. Vediamo.



No veramente dicevano "o" martedì con maggiore propensione per quest'ultimo, ci siamo lamentati in diversi del fatto che oggi infatti Galliani non avrebbe fatto una sega.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> No veramente dicevano "o" martedì con maggiore propensione per quest'ultimo, ci siamo lamentati in diversi del fatto che oggi infatti Galliani non avrebbe fatto una sega.



Ieri ormai bestemmiavo al pensiero


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> No veramente dicevano "o" martedì con maggiore propensione per quest'ultimo, ci siamo lamentati in diversi del fatto che oggi infatti Galliani non avrebbe fatto una sega.



Il nocciolo è quello che ho detto prima, comunque: vedo troppa poca concretezza verso questa trattativa, rispetto all'interesse che il Milan sta mettendo in quelle per Martinez e Ibra.


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tutte le notizie dicevano che a Montecarlo ci sarebbe andato oggi. Invece nulla. Questa mancanza di concretezza sulla pista Kondogbia mi spaventa non poco perché non vorrei che prendessero solo Jackson Martinez ed Ibrahimovic per poi lasciare tutto così, accontentandosi dei Bertolacci e degli Ely. Il mega colpo a centrocampo è d'obbligo. E' il reparto messo peggio.



quoto, è da anni che il centrocampo viene trascurato dal Condor,solo con un buon centrocampo puoi avere equilibrio tra attacco e difesa.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il nocciolo è quello che ho detto prima, comunque: vedo troppa poca concretezza verso questa trattativa, rispetto all'interesse che il Milan sta mettendo in quelle per Martinez e Ibra.



Al contrario, oggi ci dovrebbe essere un incontro tra i vertici societari del Monaco per decidere il da farsi sul mercato, sollecitati probabilmente dallo stesso Lucas e Galliani che vogliono chiudere in fretta la trattativa. Per me domani Galliani va a montecarlo o perlomeno cercheremo di chiudere entro sta settimana, è troppo importante questo giocatore e poi anche Di Marzio ha ammesso in un suo articolo che il giocatore probabilmente vestirà la maglia del Milan


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Il nocciolo è quello che ho detto prima, comunque: vedo troppa poca concretezza verso questa trattativa, rispetto all'interesse che il Milan sta mettendo in quelle per Martinez e Ibra.



perché in questo caso c'è lo zampino del fondo doyen, e se ne occupano principalmente loro.


----------



## majorletters (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> il Milan è sempre su Kondogbia. Sul giocatore francese ci sarebbe la concorrenza di diversi altri club, Real Madrid e Inter su tutti. Il prezzo del cartellino è di 30 milioni di euro. Nei prossimi giorni Galliani potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) recarsi a Montecarlo per trattare il giocatore con il club monegasco.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



anche secondo calciomercato.com (di pochi minuti fa) domani Galliani sarà a montecarlo.. tutte le notizie vanno in questa direzione, speriamo bene perchè sarebbe davvero un bel colpo


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, Galliani domani 16 Giugno sarà a Montecarlo per incontrare il Monaco e parlare di Kondogbia. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, Galliani domani 16 Giugno sarà a Montecarlo per incontrare il Monaco e parlare di Kondogbia. *



Ti aspettiamo Geoffrey


----------



## Snake (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, Galliani domani 16 Giugno sarà a Montecarlo per incontrare il Monaco e parlare di Kondogbia. *



il termine parlare non mi piace neanche un pò.


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, Galliani domani 16 Giugno sarà a Montecarlo per incontrare il Monaco e parlare di Kondogbia. *



Sono rassicurato. Chiudiamola al più presto!


----------



## cris (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, Galliani domani 16 Giugno sarà a Montecarlo per incontrare il Monaco e parlare di Kondogbia. *



 Vai Condor!


----------



## Renegade (15 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> il termine parlare non mi piace neanche un pò.



Effettivamente dovremmo averne già parlato abbastanza a questo punto... Bisognerebbe solo chiudere. Speriamo non se ne escano con ''le pretese del Monaco erano troppo alte''...

Se non arriva mi chiedo cosa ci stia a fare la Doyen, visto che è un loro calciatore e che finora stiamo prendendo solo gente non-Doyen come Ibra e Martinez...


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, Galliani domani 16 Giugno sarà a Montecarlo per incontrare il Monaco e parlare di Kondogbia. *



Chiudere alla svelta Simply,tiragli una ventiquattrore piena di cash e carica Kondo sul jet di Nelio.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Oggi aveva troppi impegni? Comunque la deve chiudere sta trattativa, martinnez passa in secondo piano rispetto a kondo...


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

È da un po' che si parla solo di "portare avanti" le trattative, "domani", "nei prossimi giorni", "in settimana"... Ma chiuderme almeno una no? Poi dicono che i tifosi non sono pazienti ma certo che ce la mettono tutta x tenerci sulle spine


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, Galliani domani 16 Giugno sarà a Montecarlo per incontrare il Monaco e parlare di Kondogbia. *


Chiudere questa trattativa al più presto, non voglio arrivi il Real allenato da bennyhill e ce lo soffi.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Oggi aveva troppi impegni? Comunque la deve chiudere sta trattativa, martinnez passa in secondo piano rispetto a kondo...



Non è che tutti sono a disposizione nostra eh, anche le altre società hanno i loro impegni con i loro dirigenti.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non è che tutti sono a disposizione nostra eh, anche le altre società hanno i loro impegni con i loro dirigenti.



Se uno è pronto a darmi 30 mln fidati che lo incontro alla svelta senza bisogno di passare il week end al mare.. Poi è questione di opinioni eh


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da calciomercato.com, Galliani domani 16 Giugno sarà a Montecarlo per incontrare il Monaco e parlare di Kondogbia. *



.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Beh non so quanto possa essere vero ma quando si dorme si rischiano anche queste cose...daje Gallià!


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*



.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*



Anche se e inaffidabile bisogna chiudere in fretta.. Galliani muovitiii


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Se la juve lo voleva si sarebbe mossa prima di noi, non credo che sia vera sta notizia... A meno che non si siano mossi sensa far trapelare nulla, e sarebbe una catastrofe... Galliani almeno uno di questi lo porti a casa o se ne riparla il 31/8?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Chiudere questa trattativa al più presto, non voglio arrivi il Real allenato da *bennyhill* e ce lo soffi.


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Se la juve lo voleva si sarebbe mossa prima di noi, non credo che sia vera sta notizia... A meno che non si siano mossi sensa far trapelare nulla, e sarebbe una catastrofe... Galliani almeno uno di questi lo porti a casa o se ne riparla il 31/8?


Questo è della doyen, non accetterà nessuna juve a meno che non offrono 50 milioni


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*



Ecco se succedesse ciò io la prenderei malissimo, ma veramente MALISSIMO.


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2015)

dato che parte del cartellino di kondogbia è della doyen, credo che la juve come altre società siano tagliate fuori,per far saltare tutto ci vorrebbe una super offerta per il cartellino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*


 Il giocatore so che era seguito da qualche settimana ma poi hanno lasciato perdere cosi avevo letto, io resto tranquilla .


----------



## bargnani83 (15 Giugno 2015)

che paura 


>


----------



## Basileuon (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*






Anche io sono interessato a Federica Nargi, la avrò mai?


ps: Kondo volente o nolente viene da noi perché è di proprietà dei nostri advisor


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*



Semplice tentativo di disturbo, gli rode il cosiddetto visto che stiamo trattando top player e vogliono metterci i bastoni tra le ruore


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2015)

anche dimarzio riporta la notizia dell interessamento della juventus per kondogbia .


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

-


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

addio kondogbia..finita via


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio conferma che la Juve incontrerà il Monaco per Kondogbia,addirittura nelle prossime ore*



Condor svegliaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Sarebbe clamoroso se domani vanno la e lo prendono in una giornata, gli altri fanno i bliz in giornata e chiudono noi invece non facciamo niente,detto questo rimango serena partono per Monaco e magari è ovvio che ne parlino ma da come dice mette un FORSE pure per Kondogbia.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Mi hai anticipato 
Sveglia Galliani!


----------



## medjai (15 Giugno 2015)

È della Doyen, non può andare alla Juve... Mamma mia Galliani come non concluda questo acquisto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Eh ma tanto è tutto fatto cit.


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

ve lo dicevo...e tutte le storie che aveva scelto il milan,che lo avevamo bloccato per la doyen sono vaccate..se avevamo qualcosa di concreto in mano la juve non partiva neanche per monaco.


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Quello che spero che avvenga e che i dirigenti della Juve si presentino per kondogbia e quelli del Monaco gli rispondano "mi dispiace appena venduto al Milan"


----------



## AndrasWave (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*



Paratici è pericoloso. Per me è il dirigente sportivo più bravo in Italia. Se veramente nel calcio contano solo i soldi non dovremmo preoccuparci. Al contrario preparate il vocabolario delle volgarità.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Dovesse andare alla Juve sarebbe veramente ridicolo...fate quello che dovete fare...


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*




Infatti non dice chi tratteranno, dice forse.

Comunque qua si vedrà davvero se la Doyen ci porta qualcosa di buono. Se dovesse andare in una qualsiasi altro club, italiano o meno, credo che sarebbe obbligatorio mandare via Lucas a calci nel didietro.


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Ne riusciremo a prendere uno?


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Sarebbe uno smacco totale. Speriamo di avere già un accordo col club.


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ve lo dicevo...e tutte le storie che aveva scelto il milan,che lo avevamo bloccato per la doyen sono vaccate..se avevamo qualcosa di concreto in mano la juve non partiva neanche per monaco.



Nel suo articolo spiega che la juventus non piace solo kondogbia ma anche Fabinho, Martial, e Abdennour...non credo che se li compra tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Nel suo articolo spiega che la juventus non piace solo kondogbia ma anche Fabinho, Martial, e Abdennour...non credo che se li compra tutti.



Bravo, visto che vanno li è normale che magari chiedano informazioni sul giocatore visto che lo seguono da 3 anni ( cosi ho letto), ma da chiedere ( Di Marzio specifica con un forse quindi non è detto che parlino pure di lui) a fare una trattativa c'è ne passa stiamo sereni.




MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Ecco lo sapevo.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Dai che il condom colpisce ancora.

Comunque vediamo sta Doyen.. inizio a pensare che è la "tassa" Bee. Magari bee ha messo il suo amicone come favore o altro..


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> ve lo dicevo...e tutte le storie che aveva scelto il milan,che lo avevamo bloccato per la doyen sono vaccate..se avevamo qualcosa di concreto in mano la juve non partiva neanche per monaco.



ne ho conosciuti pessimisti/catastrofisti, e tu li batti tutti agevolmente. 

suvvia!!! di marzio dice forse potrebbero parlare anche di kondogbia con la dirigenza del monaco. Non si sa nulla ancora!! e da qui a parlare già di soffiarcelo mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Per soffiarcelo, devono prima formalizzare un'offerta, convincere il giocatore e poi trovare l'accordo col club. Calma.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Giugno 2015)

Vabbeh peró stiamo calmi. Nelle prossime ore che cosa vuol dire? Almeno se ne parla domani pomeriggio, dopo che ci sarà l'incontro fissato con il Milan. Certo se sfugge questo giocatore, io sarei molto scettico sul reale progetto Milan. A meno che non abbiano preso Naingollan e Strootman e Gundogan.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ne ho conosciuti pessimisti/catastrofisti, e tu li batti tutti agevolmente.
> 
> suvvia!!! di marzio dice forse potrebbero parlare anche di kondogbia con la dirigenza del monaco. Non si sa nulla ancora!! e da qui a parlare già di soffiarcelo mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Per soffiarcelo, devono prima formalizzare un'offerta, convincere il giocatore e poi trovare l'accordo col club. Calma.


Quoto, cerchiamo di non gufare ragazzi...


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ne ho conosciuti pessimisti/catastrofisti, e tu li batti tutti agevolmente.
> 
> suvvia!!! di marzio dice forse potrebbero parlare anche di kondogbia con la dirigenza del monaco. Non si sa nulla ancora!! e da qui a parlare già di soffiarcelo mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Per soffiarcelo, devono prima formalizzare un'offerta, convincere il giocatore e poi trovare l'accordo col club. Calma.



no problem mi salvo questo tuo post e ci vediamo alla fine..vediamo dove finisce il giocatore..se si muove la juve lo fa per chiudere,non si prende anni per una trattativa...tevez ti dice nulla?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*





sion ha scritto:


> no problem mi salvo questo tuo post e ci vediamo alla fine..vediamo dove finisce il giocatore..se si muove la juve lo fa per chiudere,non si prende anni per una trattativa...tevez ti dice nulla?



Ma tu quando inizi a quotare le news? Ti è già stato mandato un pm. Ho fai quello che viene detto o saranno presi provvedimenti


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ne ho conosciuti pessimisti/catastrofisti, e tu li batti tutti agevolmente.
> 
> suvvia!!! di marzio dice forse potrebbero parlare anche di kondogbia con la dirigenza del monaco. Non si sa nulla ancora!! e da qui a parlare già di soffiarcelo mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Per soffiarcelo, devono prima formalizzare un'offerta, convincere il giocatore e poi trovare l'accordo col club. Calma.



se vendono pogba o vidal non avranno problemi a prenderlo.


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ne ho conosciuti pessimisti/catastrofisti, e tu li batti tutti agevolmente.
> 
> suvvia!!! di marzio dice forse potrebbero parlare anche di kondogbia con la dirigenza del monaco. Non si sa nulla ancora!! e da qui a parlare già di soffiarcelo mi sembra un tantino esagerato. Per soffiarcelo, devono prima formalizzare un'offerta, convincere il giocatore e poi trovare l'accordo col club. Calma.



ed anche l accordo con doyen.


----------



## sion (15 Giugno 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma tu quando inizi a quotare le news? Ti è già stato mandato un pm. Ho fai quello che viene detto o saranno presi provvedimenti



scusami hai ragione..chiedo venia non succedera' ancora


----------



## neversayconte (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Per ripicca ci fiondiamo su naiggolan


----------



## S T B (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



maledetti... Condor vai e chiudi!!


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



ma questi gobbi quanti centrocampisti vogliono??? giocano con 1-10-0?? vogliono rubare nainggolan alla roma e adesso vogliono scipparci Kondogbia?? bah. E' della Doyen e se lo diamo a loro a cosa ci serve??


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

eridaje...ma hai letto la notizia? di marzio parla di forse, interessamento, e cercherà di incontrare. Sai cosa vuol dire? Ripeto troppo disfattista. 
Di certo c'è invece che galliani domani vola a montecarlo. Comunque salvatela, ma non sparire poi così come per martinez, dove anche lì affermavi che era finita.



sion ha scritto:


> no problem mi salvo questo tuo post e ci vediamo alla fine..vediamo dove finisce il giocatore..se si muove la juve lo fa per chiudere,non si prende anni per una trattativa...tevez ti dice nulla?






MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eridaje...ma hai letto la notizia? di marzio parla di forse, interessamento, e cercherà di incontrare. Sai cosa vuol dire? Ripeto troppo disfattista.
> Di certo c'è invece che galliani domani vola a montecarlo. Comunque salvatela, ma non sparire poi così come per martinez, dove anche lì affermavi che era finita.



Hai ragione ma anche Galliani domani (secondo quello che scrivono) va solo per continuare la trattativa e non per chiuderla (cosa che invece dovrebbe fare)...quindi il tempo per scipparcelo ce l'hanno se vogliono


----------



## Valex (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Stiamo calmi! Magari si tratta di sondaggi, ma non ci vedrei nulla di strano visto che non abbiamo chiuso per il giocatore! 
Galliani deve chiudere, piu passa il tempo piu arrivano squadre che giocano la champions...


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Giugno 2015)

mi puzza di azione di disturbo..qua qualcuno inizia ad avere un pò paura mi sa


----------



## Love (15 Giugno 2015)

aspettiamoci cmq da parte di molti manovre di disturbo..


----------



## Tobi (15 Giugno 2015)

Altre fonti dicono che la Juventus è interessata a Fabinho


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*



Azione di disturbo. Sarò strano io ma di tutte le operazioni questa è quella con più probabilità di riuscita. La Doyen NON PUO' presentarsi ai milanisti con un giocatore loro che vogliamo fortemente e che va da un'altra parte. Non esiste.


----------



## Sanchez (15 Giugno 2015)

Ma dove lo fanno giocare? Al parchetto con gli amici? Non gli serve, sarebbe una sboronata solamente se lo acquistassero


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Azione di disturbo. Sarò strano io ma di tutte le operazioni questa è quella con più probabilità di riuscita. La Doyen NON PUO' presentarsi ai milanisti con un giocatore loro che vogliamo fortemente e che va da un'altra parte. Non esiste.



Questo è vero, ma in ogni caso se volesssero Kondogbia sarebbe solo per una ragione: addio di Vidal. Perché al centro hanno già designato Marchisio, Pogba è intoccabile, quindi se vogliono Kondogbia è solo perché cedono Vidal.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Sanchez ha scritto:


> Ma dove lo fanno giocare? Al parchetto con gli amici? Non gli serve, sarebbe una sboronata solamente se lo acquistassero



Se cedono Vidal, Kondogbia prenderebbe il suo posto.


----------



## Petrecte (15 Giugno 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Azione di disturbo. Sarò strano io ma di tutte le operazioni questa è quella con più probabilità di riuscita. La Doyen NON PUO' presentarsi ai milanisti con un giocatore loro che vogliamo fortemente e che va da un'altra parte. Non esiste.


Ivan Zazzaroni su Twitter ha appena detto che Kondogbia non è più della Doyen ma tutto del Monaco ......


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Ivan Zazzaroni su Twitter ha appena detto che Kondogbia non è più della Doyen ma tutto del Monaco ......



Ma se sul sito della Doyen c'è anche lui.


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Ivan Zazzaroni su Twitter ha appena detto che Kondogbia non è più della Doyen ma tutto del Monaco ......



Mi sa che si sbaglia. sul sito della doyen ci sono tutti i calciatori che li appartengono, tra cui Kondogbia.


----------



## Petrecte (15 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma se sul sito della Doyen c'è anche lui.


Riporto ciò che ha scritto .... poi non so quanto sia affidabile ... letto così mi da l'impressione che speri che i gobbi si inseriscano ..... mah .....


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Ivan Zazzaroni su Twitter ha appena detto che Kondogbia non è più della Doyen ma tutto del Monaco ......



Ci credo poco.


----------



## Dapone (15 Giugno 2015)

sarebbe un buon momento per chiudere questo trasferimento


----------



## siioca (15 Giugno 2015)

su milanews dicono che Galliani domani non volerà a Monaco, e che il giocatore appartiene per intero al Monaco ,dato che in Francia i fondi tipo la doyen sono vietati


----------



## Butcher (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Ora a maggior ragione DOBBIAMO prenderlo!


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Ivan Zazzaroni su Twitter ha appena detto che Kondogbia non è più della Doyen ma tutto del Monaco ......



purtroppo ha ragione.


----------



## Jack14 (15 Giugno 2015)

Dapone ha scritto:


> sarebbe un buon momento per chiudere questo trasferimento



Da quanto ho capito la juve incontra il Monaco principalmente per altri giocatori. Mi pare che siamo piuttosto avanti, inoltre il giocatore è della doyen. Poi abbiamo battuto la concorrenza city per Martinez. Non mi preoccuperei...


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Veloce Galliani,veloce


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Ma Di Marzio non aveva detto che era fatta con noi? Sta diventando un ciarlatano come tutti..


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Ahia, ecco cosa significa tirar tutto per le lunghe.


----------



## Pampu7 (15 Giugno 2015)

La Doyen lo vende alla Juve? Non è un bel modo di presentarsi.


----------



## franck3211 (15 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*



Comunque a quanto ne so noi abbiamo il gradimento del giocatore che nella juve avrebbe una concorrenza spietata a meno che non vendono qualcuno e abbiano voglia di spendere un 30 milioni per lui


----------



## TrueOgre (15 Giugno 2015)

Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che la doyen ha ceduto Kondogbia interamente al monaco.


----------



## Therealsalva (15 Giugno 2015)

siioca ha scritto:


> Mi sa che si sbaglia. sul sito della doyen ci sono tutti i calciatori che li appartengono, tra cui Kondogbia.



In Francia i fondi di investimento sono banditi. Credo che Kondogbia sia gestito dalla Doyen a livello di procura, ma il titolare del cartellino è il Monaco


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION] lascia perdere quella fonte.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## malos (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che la doyen ha ceduto Kondogbia interamente al monaco.



In francia sono bandite le TPO, ben prima che lo dicesse la FIFA. 




MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Nelle prossime ore i dirigenti della Juventus partiranno per Montecarlo per parlare con il Monaco di alcuni giocatori forse pure di Kondogbia, il giocatore è seguito da diversi anni dal club bianconero.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Su milannews dicono pure che a differenza di quanto si pensava domani Galliani se ne sta qua invece di andare a Monaco.



Geoffrey non tradisce semi cit.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Su milannews dicono pure che a differenza di quanto si pensava domani Galliani se ne sta qua invece di andare a Monaco.



. . . quanto odio quest'uomo


----------



## folletto (15 Giugno 2015)

Vediamo cosa combina l'antennista quellocheconisoldièilmigliordirigente


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

*Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*





Complimenti alla Juventus per la mossa, così agiscono i grandi club.


Vedremo chi la spunterà, io sono fiducioso #WeAreDoyen


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*



È una questione di principio ormai.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Giugno 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> È della Doyen, non può andare alla Juve... Mamma mia Galliani come non concluda questo acquisto...



Anche Dybala era della Doyen...


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*



Non so voi, ma io sto iniziando a diventare molto pessimista su kondogbia!! Non possiamo lasciarcelo sfuggire assolutamente!! Sopratutto da squadre come Inter e Juventus..


----------



## UDG (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*



Io sinceramente leggo ovunque che Galliani domani va a Monaco


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Anche Dybala era della Doyen...



Non Doyen, ma Sonda credo


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

Lasciate perdere altre fonti e restate sull'ultima news di Sky per cortesia.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*



Bisogna andare, pagare e tornare col contratto firmato.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Giugno 2015)

Però seppur vero che queste trattative sono sempre complesse, é pur vero che non possono durare sempre tutti questi giorni solo per noi. E non vale nemmeno il fatto di fidarsi, perché in questi anni il condor ne ha combinate di tutti i colori. Possiamo solo aspettare e sperare nella buona notizia. Certo ad essere cattivo c'é da dire che i ballottaggi sono terminati...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Giugno 2015)

UDG ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente leggo ovunque che Galliani domani va a Monaco, su milan news non dice il contrario



Quello che mi chiedo è come mai la Juve ha comprato Dybala e Khedira senza spostare Marotta.
Ma Galliani cosa va in giro a fare?
Al momento giusto è sempre nel posto sbagliato.
In compenso si fa i selfie col sorriso da vincitore.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Giugno 2015)




----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (15 Giugno 2015)

Calmiamoci prima di tutto. La juve è più probabile che vada lì per altri giocatori. Il monaco ha un sacco di giocatori interessanti, ricordiamocelo... Non solo Kondogbia. Inoltre è vero che pure Dybala era di Doyen, ma in quell'epoca l'accordo con Bee non era ancora ufficiale... Ora abbiamo un canale referenziale con la Doyen, siamo in largo vantaggio. Sempre se qualora la juve fosse veramente interessata a Kondogbia. Calmiamoci. Il mercato è ancora lungo, anzi deve ancora cominciare ufficialmente. A me pare non vero che già cominciamo a fare mercato a giugno.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2015)

Giusto perché parlate di dybala. In quel caso anche Zamparini disse che la scelta spettava al giocatore nonostante ci fossero più squadre. Credo sia così anche per kongocoso


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*



Vedremo, per quanto riguarda l'Inter se non vendono Kovacic non vedo dove tireranno fuori 30 cucuzze onestamente.


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*



Se il condor non si muove qualcuno ce lo soffia.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Giugno 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Bisogna andare, pagare e tornare col contratto firmato.



Mi hai fatto venire un dubbio...
Non è che non chiudiamo le operazioni perchè mancano i quattrini di Bee?
In fin dei conti anche con lui l'operazione non è chiusa: sembra quasi che stiamo aspettando qualcosa, che so? Un bonifico, una fidejussione che garantisca che i soldi, in tutto in parte, arriveranno. 

Cosa abbiamo chiuso finora? Ely & Abate ? 

Cosa aspettiamo? La Befana o Gesù Bambino?


----------



## Juventino30 (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*



Se qualcuno ragionasse con calma, scoprirebbe che la Juventus a centrocampo è ultracoperta. Se c'è un settore dove non ci servono giocatori è a centrocampo. Vorrei chiedere una cosa: al Monaco hanno solo Kondogbia? Non è che magari hanno anche terzini, terzini giovani e di prospettiva? Se uno va a Montecarlo, va solo per Kondogbia? Esiste solo lui?


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ragionasse con calma, scoprirebbe che la Juventus a centrocampo è ultracoperta. Se c'è un settore dove non ci servono giocatori è a centrocampo. Vorrei chiedere una cosa: al Monaco hanno solo Kondogbia? Non è che magari hanno anche terzini, terzini giovani e di prospettiva? Se uno va a Montecarlo, va solo per Kondogbia? Esiste solo lui?




se magari ragionassi anche tu con calma...
forse forse vi vendono qualcuno a centrocampo o comunque c'è questo pericolo??? dico forse eh. 
E quindi ci sta che si tutelino cercando di capire che margini ci sono per il cc del monaco.
Detto questo sono convinto che attualmente cercate altro, ma non si può escludere del tutto.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

A parte Kondogbia, non è che il Monaco ha un terzino sinistro, perché la Juve con Evra titolare lì ha una vulnerabilità considerevole.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ragionasse con calma, scoprirebbe che la Juventus a centrocampo è ultracoperta. Se c'è un settore dove non ci servono giocatori è a centrocampo. Vorrei chiedere una cosa: al Monaco hanno solo Kondogbia? Non è che magari hanno anche terzini, terzini giovani e di prospettiva? Se uno va a Montecarlo, va solo per Kondogbia? Esiste solo lui?



Io ho pensato a Kurzawa, però il mercato le grandi lo fanno anche per non consentire alle concorrenti di rinforzarsi


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> A parte Kondogbia, non è che il Monaco ha un terzino sinistro, perché la Juve con Evra titolare lì ha una vulnerabilità considerevole.



Difatti io avevo letto che andava a Monaco sopratutto per il terzino kurzawa..


----------



## 4-3-3 (15 Giugno 2015)

Milan Channel afferma che faremo 2 importanti colpi a centrocampo. Speriamo bene.


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Milan Channel afferma che faremo 2 importanti colpi a centrocampo. Speriamo bene.



 mi tocco. Baselli e Kucka.


----------



## Juventino30 (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se magari ragionassi anche tu con calma...
> forse forse vi vendono qualcuno a centrocampo o comunque c'è questo pericolo??? dico forse eh.
> E quindi ci sta che si tutelino cercando di capire che margini ci sono per il cc del monaco.
> Detto questo sono convinto che attualmente cercate altro, ma non si può escludere del tutto.



Il ragionamento sulla cessione di un centrocampista (Vidal o Pogba) non regge, non l'ho neppure citato dandolo per scontato. Se avessero ceduto Vidal o Pogba staremmo facendo tutto un altro mercato. Il mercato della Juve è chiuso nei prospetti che si volevano prendere. Adesso si fanno operazioni di contorno, ad esempio sulle fasce e in difesa. Se parte Tevez si prende un attaccante. Khedira è stato già preso per Pirlo. E' tutto molto lineare. Kondogbia non rientra in questo schema.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> *Secondo calciomercato.com su Kondogbia si è inserita anche la Juventus con Paratici che cercherà di incontrare la dirigenza del Monaco*



Ma guarda te se ce lo dobbiamo far fregare dalla Juve


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Milan Channel afferma che faremo 2 importanti colpi a centrocampo. Speriamo bene.



Bertolacci e Soriano


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*



*Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



Ely e Abate...


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento sulla cessione di un centrocampista (Vidal o Pogba) non regge, non l'ho neppure citato dandolo per scontato. Se avessero ceduto Vidal o Pogba staremmo facendo tutto un altro mercato. Il mercato della Juve è chiuso nei prospetti che si volevano prendere. Adesso si fanno operazioni di contorno, ad esempio sulle fasce e in difesa. Se parte Tevez si prende un attaccante. Khedira è stato già preso per Pirlo. E' tutto molto lineare. Kondogbia non rientra in questo schema.



Non se PREVEDETE che Vidal verrà ceduto ad esempio, ma muovendovi prima di cederlo ufficialmente potreste permettervi di non strapagare il suo sostituto.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Il ragionamento sulla cessione di un centrocampista (Vidal o Pogba) non regge, non l'ho neppure citato dandolo per scontato. Se avessero ceduto Vidal o Pogba staremmo facendo tutto un altro mercato. Il mercato della Juve è chiuso nei prospetti che si volevano prendere. Adesso si fanno operazioni di contorno, ad esempio sulle fasce e in difesa. Se parte Tevez si prende un attaccante. Khedira è stato già preso per Pirlo. E' tutto molto lineare. Kondogbia non rientra in questo schema.




non sono d'accordo. Non è mica detto che vidal o pogba partano subito. possono arrivare offerte anche più in là. Detto questo, una squadra forte e che vuole rimanere la migliore si vede anche in questo, ovvero prendere giocatori che possono far fare un upgrade alle avversarie, un pò come faceva berlusca ai tempi d'oro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



Maronn


Non mi illudo, il secondo sarà Bertulass


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



Kondogbia e...?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Se qualcuno ragionasse con calma, scoprirebbe che la Juventus a centrocampo è ultracoperta. Se c'è un settore dove non ci servono giocatori è a centrocampo. Vorrei chiedere una cosa: al Monaco hanno solo Kondogbia? Non è che magari hanno anche terzini, terzini giovani e di prospettiva? Se uno va a Montecarlo, va solo per Kondogbia? Esiste solo lui?



Magari c'è in ballo una trattativa con altri per Vidal/Pogba. Se cominci a muoverti dopo che hai intascato i soldi ti chiedono di più.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2015)

Aggiornateci su questi famosi innesti se dicono qualcosa.


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma non erano 3 ?



3 in attacco, non a centrocampo


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



Kondo-Bertolacci. Magari.


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*


Spero non intendano Bertolacci. xD


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Kondogbia e...?



Lo dai così per fatto Kondogbia? 
Comunque secondo me avranno capito che serve un regista,che dite? Non credo che Bertolacci possa essere considerato un innesto importante.


----------



## Iblahimovic (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Kondogbia e...?



Yaya toure?


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



Kondogbia e penso un giovane di belle prospettive, tipo bertolacci. Non credo possiamo spendere altre 30 cucuzze o più per un altro cc. Ricordiamoci che servono difensori!!!!!


----------



## Superpippo9 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Kondogbia e...?



Mario suarez...


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



Kondogbia e tielemans


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Lo dai così per fatto Kondogbia?
> Comunque secondo me avranno capito che serve un regista,che dite? Non credo che Bertolacci possa essere considerato un innesto importante.



Su Kondo, vista la presenza della Doyen, resto molto fiducioso. Sul regista concordo, ma temo che se spendiamo 30 cucuzze per Kondo, non ne usciranno altrettante per Gungodan. A questo punto mi andrebbe bene anche Clasie.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Kondogbia e penso un giovane di belle prospettive, tipo bertolacci. Non credo possiamo spendere altre 30 cucuzze o più per un altro cc. Ricordiamoci che servono difensori!!!!!



Hai ragione però parlando di innesti importanti,siamo seri non può essere un giovane...o è Bertolacci (che per noi non è importante ma per loro chissà...) o uno tipo Gundogan (ne dubito).


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Spero non intendano Bertolacci. xD



quello è scontato.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Su Kondo, vista la presenza della Doyen, resto molto fiducioso. Sul regista concordo, ma temo che se spendiamo 30 cucuzze per Kondo, non ne usciranno altrettante per Gungodan. A questo punto mi andrebbe bene anche Clasie.



Sono d'accordo ma sai il grosso problema? è che noi facciamo tanti nomi (Gundogan,Clasie) che in questo caso ci piacerebbero tanto ma mi pare difficile credere che anche loro possano pensare a questi giocatori...non sia mai che sia un Bertolacci o un Van Ginkel. Però essendo definiti innesti importanti credo che se Milan channel dice il vero allora si può prendere anche un altro a 20 milioni (Gundogan non è poi così impossibile forse la cosa difficile sarebbe convincere proprio lui)


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Su Kondo, vista la presenza della Doyen, resto molto fiducioso. Sul regista concordo, ma temo che se spendiamo 30 cucuzze per Kondo, non ne usciranno altrettante per Gungodan. A questo punto mi andrebbe bene anche Clasie.



magari clasie....magari....


----------



## koti (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*


Cabaye è prendibile, un pensierino...


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



Quindi quali sono questi 2 innesti?


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



Milan Channel è il canale dove una sera danno gli annunci e due giorni dopo smentiscono e dicono che l'hanno scritto solo per eccitarsi tutti quanti assieme. Suma sta cavalcando alla grande questo periodo per gli abbonamenti al canale


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti di Sky: la Juventus nelle prossime ore incontrerà il Monaco. Ma non è detto che si parli di Kondogbia. Alla Juve interessano anche altri giocatori del Monaco. Kondogbia, comunque, andrà via. La situazione non è fluidissima, però. Il giocatore interessa, tanto, al Milan. Ma c'è anche l'Inter in prima fila.*


 Quali sono questi giocatori del Monaco che potrebbero interessare alla Juventus ?



osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Anche Dybala era della Doyen...





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non Doyen, ma Sonda credo





Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Calmiamoci prima di tutto. La juve è più probabile che vada lì per altri giocatori. Il monaco ha un sacco di giocatori interessanti, ricordiamocelo... Non solo Kondogbia. Inoltre è vero che pure Dybala era di Doyen, ma in quell'epoca l'accordo con Bee non era ancora ufficiale... Ora abbiamo un canale referenziale con la Doyen, siamo in largo vantaggio. Sempre se qualora la juve fosse veramente interessata a Kondogbia. Calmiamoci. Il mercato è ancora lungo, anzi deve ancora cominciare ufficialmente. A me pare non vero che già cominciamo a fare mercato a giugno.





kYMERA ha scritto:


> Giusto perché parlate di dybala. In quel caso anche Zamparini disse che la scelta spettava al giocatore nonostante ci fossero più squadre. Credo sia così anche per kongocoso


 Interessante. Dunque a livello concreto questo vantaggio del Milan per via dell accordo con Doyen è da verificare. Secondo me qualcosa c'è...e non solo per la foto del cravattone con Lucas. Sono fiducioso dai...Kondogbia arriva, mi sembra veramente strano che la spunti l Inter (la Juve non la considero, ad oggi non gli serve)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



*Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quali sono questi giocatori del Monaco che potrebbero interessare alla Juventus ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Avevo letto che erano interessati a Fabinho


----------



## 4-3-3 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Si vabbè allora lasciamo tutto com'è. Il centrocampo nostro è da Lega pro e non scherzo.


----------



## diavolo (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*


Ok arrivano Baselli e Bertolacci


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Eccolo li.. Se ci sono davvero i soldi non vedo dove sia il problema


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Mamma mia, roba brutta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



L'ultima frase è obbligato a dirla ma non vale nulla, comunque MC non si sbilancia a caso, Galliani non lo permetterebbe


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



ora ci camperanno fino ad agosto con martinez kondogbia e ibra


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'ultima frase è obbligato a dirla ma non vale nulla, comunque MC non si sbilancia a caso, Galliani non lo permetterebbe



Si, non a caso hanno mandato il videowall di Jackson solo dopo aver contattato la società. Evidentemente o bluffiamo o effettivamente su Kondo siamo ancora in alto mare.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Fino a prova contraria manco il primo c'è stato, gran cialtrone!!! 
Mai una gioia oh.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Perché non si può andare avanti a colpi da 35 milioni? Se c abbiamo i soldi..


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Perché non si può andare avanti a colpi da 35 milioni? Se c abbiamo i soldi..



Qua ci stanno prendendo in giro, altro che rifondazione e menate varie.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Perché non si può andare avanti a colpi da 35 milioni? Se c abbiamo i soldi..





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qua ci stanno prendendo in giro, altro che rifondazione e menate varie.



Ma veramente ci aspettavamo 150 mln ?

Comunque secondo me ci siamo ancora, se non avessimo avuto i soldi manco avremmo cominciato la trattativa. Ci sarà da convincere il giocatore come per Martinez.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, non a caso hanno mandato il videowall di Jackson solo dopo aver contattato la società. Evidentemente o bluffiamo o effettivamente su Kondo siamo ancora in alto mare.



Stiamo ancora trattando, ci sta che dica così....


Vediamo che dice Di Marzio dopo dai, ma su Kondo sono fiducioso



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente ci aspettavamo 150 mln ?
> 
> Comunque secondo me ci siamo ancora, se non avessimo avuto i soldi manco avremmo cominciato la trattativa. Ci sarà da convincere il giocatore come per Martinez.



Ma infatti, calma dai, grosse risorse ci sono ma mica bisogna regalare i soldi


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Giugno 2015)

Veramente Suma ha anche detto che sull'arrivo di Kondogbia è pronto a scommetterci una falange


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Se non fanno un gran mercato dopo tutto quello che hanno detto vuol dire che non hanno rispetto per noi tifosi..


----------



## MissRossonera (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Spero sia una delle sue solite sparate,perchè pure un bambino capirebbe che ci serve come il pane e che il centrocampo è anzi da rifare completamente. Sono curiosa di capire chi sarebbero i due innesti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente ci aspettavamo 150 mln ?
> 
> Comunque secondo me ci siamo ancora, se non avessimo avuto i soldi manco avremmo cominciato la trattativa. Ci sarà da convincere il giocatore come per Martinez.



Noi non ci aspettavamo nulla, sono stati loro ad illudere iniziando a parlare di pianeti riallineati ecc.


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Va beh si è capito...figuriamoci se finalmente spendevano,quasi ci credevo alla qualificazione in Champions...


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Noi non ci aspettavamo nulla, sono stati loro ad illudere iniziando a parlare di pianeti riallineati ecc.



Vabbè lo sappiamo che le parole di questi tipi hanno un peso tutto loro.


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Veramente Suma ha anche detto che sull'arrivo di Kondogbia è pronto a scommetterci una falange



Ecco Sooooouma il 1 Settembre


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Magari dicono così per non far credere alle altre squadre che abbiamo così tanti soldi da spendere e per tirare un po' sui prezzi.. Almeno spero sia per quello!!


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Ragazzi ma veramente date così tanta importanza alle parola di suma? Cosa deve dire il direttore di Milan channel che è già fatta? Calma che kondo arriverà e non solo lui. E poi si smentiscono nel giro di pochi minuti affermando che arriveranno due nomi importanti a centrocampo mentre dopo dicono non si può andare avanti a colpi di 35m alla volta


----------



## David Gilmour (15 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Magari dicono così per non far credere alle altre squadre che abbiamo così tanti soldi da spendere e per tirare un po' sui prezzi.. Almeno spero sia per quello!!



Voglio crederci anch'io, altrimenti si viaggia verso "Roncole a San Siro", direi...


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Ma se veramente non intendessero spendere almeno 100 milioni,che senso ha l'acquisto di Jackson Martinez a quel prezzo?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Giugno 2015)

Dimaelmaggie ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma veramente date così tanta importanza alle parola di suma? Cosa deve dire il direttore di Milan channel che è già fatta? Calma che kondo arriverà e non solo lui. E poi si smentiscono nel giro di pochi minuti affermando che arriveranno due nomi importanti a centrocampo mentre dopo dicono non si può andare avanti a colpi di 35m alla volta



Ci avevo pensato pure io, ma la parola importante è molto relativa


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma se veramente non intendessero spendere almeno 100 milioni,che senso ha l'acquisto di Jackson Martinez a quel prezzo?



E' proprio questo il punto, sarebbe una follia totale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Suma stavolta dice la verità.
In attacco J.Martinez a 35 milioni e Ibra gratis o quasi
A centrocampo Kongodbia a 30/35 milioni e Bertolacci a molto meno
In difesa prima si vende e poi si compra quindi per i difensori c'è da aspettare ancora qualche settimana


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Suma stavolta dice la verità.
> In attacco J.Martinez a 35 milioni e Ibra gratis o quasi
> A centrocampo Kongodbia a 30/35 milioni e Bertolacci a molto meno
> In difesa prima si vende e poi si compra quindi per i difensori c'è da aspettare ancora qualche settimana



Perfettamente d'accordo.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma se veramente non intendessero spendere almeno 100 milioni,che senso ha l'acquisto di Jackson Martinez a quel prezzo?



veramente non abbiamo ancora preso neanche lui  

non so cosa pensare, non voglio credere che ci stiano prendendo tutti x il didietro anche stavolta


----------



## Petrecte (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*


Io non mi sono mai davvero illuso sui viaggi del geometra .... a quanto pare ho fatto bene ... qua JM non è affatto sicuro .... Kondo si allontana e x Hummels non c'è nulla di concreto ..... soliti teatrini e sorrisetti ....


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



La sparo : occhio a Thiago Motta, ho sempre pensato che un giorno o l'altro verrà


----------



## mark (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La sparo : occhio a Thiago Motta, ho sempre pensato che un giorno o l'altro verrà



No dai.. Non dirlo neanche per scherzo


----------



## markjordan (15 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Io non mi sono mai davvero illuso sui viaggi del geometra .... a quanto pare ho fatto bene ... qua JM non è affatto sicuro .... Kondo si allontana e x Hummels non c'è nulla di concreto ..... soliti teatrini e sorrisetti ....


Hummels non e' mai esistito


----------



## Petrecte (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> La sparo : occhio a Thiago Motta, ho sempre pensato che un giorno o l'altro verrà


No davvero se arriva sto bidone il geometra deve scappare in un paese che non abbia l'estradizione .....


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> No dai.. Non dirlo neanche per scherzo





Petrecte ha scritto:


> No davvero se arriva sto bidone il geometra deve scappare in un paese che non abbia l'estradizione .....




Eh ? Ma magari, qui si sbava per la sua riserva fissa (Cabaye), va bene l'antipatia però...


----------



## Andre96 (15 Giugno 2015)

Va beh ragazzi a sto punto non ci resta che aspettare,domani speriamo di saperne di più.Stiamo facendo un casino per le parole di Suma,Galliani o Berlusca non hanno detto niente di tutto ciò... (Galliani non ha proprio parlato e questo mi fa ben sperare,non vi ricordate quanto parlava gli anni scorsi?)


----------



## Snake (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



è lo stesso Suma che metteva le mani avanti su Jackson parlando di un'offerta irrinunciabile di una squadra che fatturava il doppio di noi, nel bene e nel male le sue parole hanno credibilità zero.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

[MENTION=1906]corvorossonero[/MENTION] basta riportare notizie in topic che non c'entrano nulla


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Se da tre anni a sta parte hanno ingaggiato cessi a pedali tocca fare botti da 30 milioni mio caro suma,altrimenti al posto Champions manco ti avvicini 
Comunque indecente il canale ufficiale...direi più che vergognoso


----------



## 4-3-3 (15 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio (Sky) la Juventus ha incontrato/sta incontrando in queste ore il monaco per trattare la cessione di Llorente.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Suma non va ascoltato,nel bene e nel male.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio (Sky) la Juventus ha incontrato/sta incontrando in queste ore il monaco per trattare la cessione di Llorente.



Rifondano praticamente tutto l'attacco questi?


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato/sta incontrando in queste ore il Monaco per trattare la cessione di Llorente.*


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*









Stando a quest'altra schermata di innesti ne servono almeno tre, tolto Bonaventura (e Suso che non è un centrocampista), tutti gli altri non danno nessuna garanzia. Cioè vogliamo davvero ricostruire con Nocerino?


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Stando a quest'altra schermata di innesti ne servono almeno tre, tolto Bonaventura (e Suso che non è un centrocampista), tutti gli altri non danno nessuna garanzia. Cioè vogliamo davvero ricostruire con Nocerino?



Purtroppo MC farebbe passare Bertolacci come operazione importante


----------



## 2515 (15 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Rifondano praticamente tutto l'attacco questi?



Se come si dice vogliono prendere Mandzukic che se ne fanno di Llorente? Tra Morata e Mandzukic hanno già due prime punte, una titolare e l'altra riserva.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Purtroppo MC farebbe passare Bertolacci come operazione importante



E secondo me lo sarebbe
Il Bertolacci della scorso campionato è un signor giocatore.
Giovane, italiano e forte. Personalmente mi piace molto


----------



## il condor (15 Giugno 2015)

4-3-3 ha scritto:


> Secondo Gianluca Di Marzio (Sky) la Juventus ha incontrato/sta incontrando in queste ore il monaco per trattare la cessione di Llorente.



ma quante ne spara Di Marzio?? è passato da Kondogbia alla Juve, Juve su Fabinho Kurzawa e Martial, poi alla cessione di Llorente. 
Galliani prendi questo benedetto centrocampista.


----------



## Victorss (15 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> ma quante ne spara Di Marzio?? è passato da Kondogbia alla Juve, Juve su Fabinho Kurzawa e Martial, poi alla cessione di Llorente.
> Galliani prendi questo benedetto centrocampista.



Sarà una lunga, lunghissima estate..facciamocene una ragione ragazzi..almeno sappiamo che il grano c'è..speriamo Galliani dimostri sdi essere bravo abbastanza per saperlo spendere..


----------



## Reblanck (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato/sta incontrando in queste ore il Monaco per trattare la cessione di Llorente.*



Alla juve sono più furbi di noi,magari hanno fatto uscire queste voci di mercato apposta....


----------



## aleslash (15 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la Juventus ha incontrato/sta incontrando in queste ore il Monaco per trattare la cessione di Llorente.*



Ficcatevi in testa che se il Milan tratta un giocatore Doyen, nessuna squadra puó inserirsi, abbiamo una corsia preferenziale importantissima


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ficcatevi in testa che se il Milan tratta un giocatore Doyen, nessuna squadra puó inserirsi, abbiamo una corsia preferenziale importantissima



se abbiamo offerto 28 mln per imbula e mendy, significa che kondogbia è lontano, altro che corsia preferenziale.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ficcatevi in testa che se il Milan tratta un giocatore Doyen, nessuna squadra puó inserirsi, abbiamo una corsia preferenziale importantissima



Si ma é stato chiarito da più parti: il francese non é più affare doyen.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Giugno 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si ma é stato chiarito da più parti: il francese non é più affare doyen.



ma veramente sul sito della Doyen c'è scritto che è un loro giocatore


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Sarà una lunga, lunghissima estate..facciamocene una ragione ragazzi..almeno sappiamo che il grano c'è..speriamo Galliani dimostri sdi essere bravo abbastanza per saperlo spendere..



che i soldi ci siano inizio ad avere i miei dubbi... ok trattative difficili, ok trovare l'accordo sugli ingaggi, ok il padre eterno, ma perhcè non ne chiudono una? quest'attesa non fa altro che aumentare i dubbi e le paure che sia stato tutto (ancora) fumo negli occhi


----------



## Reblanck (15 Giugno 2015)

Ci vuole calma ragazzi,se per ogni notizia che va contro il Milan di qua a fine agosto vi scaldate così tanto vi prendete un infarto xD
La Juve ha appena preso Kedhira in quella posizione e se non cedono Pogba non lo prendono Kondogobia.
Cmq Kondogobia non basta per il nostro centrocampo ci vuole un Pirlo o un Seedorf tanto per fare alcuni esempi.


----------



## Reblanck (15 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> che i soldi ci siano inizio ad avere i miei dubbi... ok trattative difficili, ok trovare l'accordo sugli ingaggi, ok il padre eterno, ma perhcè non ne chiudono una? quest'attesa non fa altro che aumentare i dubbi e le paure che sia stato tutto (ancora) fumo negli occhi



15 giugno e hanno già preso Martinez.


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Giugno 2015)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> ma veramente sul sito della Doyen c'è scritto che è un loro giocatore



è vero, è un giocatore della scuderia Doyen. Fra l'altro sul sito si capisce che non è fra i rappresentati della Doyen, ma fra quelli su cui il fondo ha fatto un investimento, per cui immagino che ne detenga ancora parte del cartellino.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *se* abbiamo offerto 28 mln per imbula e mendy, significa che kondogbia è lontano, altro che corsia preferenziale.



Penso tu sia risposto da solo



Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> ma veramente sul sito della Doyen c'è scritto che è un loro giocatore



C'è scritto venduto al Monaco, ma conservano ancora qualche influenza, sicuro


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> 15 agosto e hanno già preso Martinez.



non hanno ancora preso nessuno


----------



## Theochedeo (15 Giugno 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ci vuole calma ragazzi,se per ogni notizia che va contro il Milan di qua a fine agosto vi scaldate così tanto vi prendete un infarto xD
> La Juve ha appena preso Kedhira in quella posizione e se non cedono Pogba non lo prendono Kondogobia.
> Cmq Kondogobia non basta per il nostro centrocampo ci vuole un Pirlo o un Seedorf tanto per fare alcuni esempi.



Ah comunque se Imbula esclude Kondogbia allora lo stesso discorso vale per Khedira.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Comincia a difendere la società, brutto segnale, bruttissimo.


----------



## Love (15 Giugno 2015)

Suma cmq ha sempre dimostrato di non contare e di non sapere nulla...


----------



## 4-3-3 (15 Giugno 2015)

Dai ragazzi... ma secondo voi Suma poteva dire:" Lo stiamo prendendo!"?
Non sa nulla, normale dica così, da aziendalista qual è


----------



## Reblanck (15 Giugno 2015)

Ci sono altri 2 mesi e mezzo di mercato xD 
Magari domani esce la notizia che Galliani è a monaco per trattare Kondogobia e cambiate opinione.


----------



## Lorenzo (15 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma raffredda: non possiamo andare a vanti a colpi di 35M alla volta. Per Kondogbia si sta vedendo cosa può accadere. C'è già stato un viaggio la settimana scorsa, c'è un abbozzo di trattativa che riguarda solo il Milan e non la Doyen.*



Ma davvero c'è qualcuno che da credito alle parole di Suma? Vi faccio notare che costui ha sempre screditato e negato Bee prima dell'acquisizione del 48%, cosa volete che sappia?


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto che Galliani avrebbe offerto 27 mln. Magari quelli del Monaco o il suo procuratore stanno cominciando a fare lo stesso gioco del''agente di Martinez...del resto potremmo essere facilemnte soggetti a questi giochetti.
Vediamo come evolve.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Non sono doppioni?


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



 Serve un regista!!!!!!! Kondogbia+Regista


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Sarebbe stupido prenderli entrambi...a sto punto Gundogan fa così schifo?


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non sono doppioni?



Beh tieni conto che in una stagione può succedere di tutto eh, anche che alla prima partita un giocatore si rompa per tutta la stagione. E se si pensa in prospettiva ci sono anche tante partite da giocare...


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non sono doppioni?



Via Armero e Muntari, Barbara ha bisogno di due neri...


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Imbula non lo conosco, ma se è un mediano come dite si rafforzerebbe l'idea del 4-4-2.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stupido prenderli entrambi...a sto punto Gundogan fa così schifo?



vaglielo a spiegare a questi. Puntano su Mosciolivo come regista.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma da dove è sbucato sto Imbula?


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma da dove è sbucato sto Imbula?



dal calciomercato dell'inter


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



non mi sono sembrati comunque molto convinti....in ogni caso serve un regista. Perché non lo vogliono capire????


----------



## mandraghe (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Pensiamo a prendere Kondogbia, che sarebbe già tanto.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Kondogbia, Imbula, Mendy, Jackson Martinez... ve li immaginate tutti sti omoni neri alti quasi 1,90 che corrono in campo? Più Ibra?  Mi sa che l'obiettivo è terrorizzare gli avversari


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Kondogbia, Imbula, Mendy, Jackson Martinez... ve li immaginate tutti sti omoni neri alti quasi 1,90 che corrono in campo? Più Ibra?  Mi sa che l'obiettivo è terrorizzare gli avversari



No va beh dopo questa  
Effettivamente sono tutti sopra l'1.85


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> dal calciomercato dell'inter



Ma è forte?


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Kondogbia, Imbula, Mendy, Jackson Martinez... ve li immaginate tutti sti omoni neri alti quasi 1,90 che corrono in campo? Più Ibra?  Mi sa che l'obiettivo è terrorizzare gli avversari



"Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso come il fuoco e il nero come la paura che incuteremo agli avversari!"
(Herbert Kilpin)


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Credo sia più una tattica per mettere pressione al Monaco e al giocatore, io credo che uno escluda l altro due mediami sono inutili anche perché noi di falegnami siamo pieni seppur kondo é di un altra categoria


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> "Saremo una squadra di diavoli. I nostri colori saranno il rosso come il fuoco e il nero come la paura che incuteremo agli avversari!"
> (Herbert Kilpin)



Coincidenze? Io non credo!
Comunque spero non li prendano entrambi,anche se ho dei dubbi che ne prendano anche solo uno


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non sono doppioni?



Imbula ha maggiori doti di regia, pur non essendo un vero faro di centrocampo.
Siamo comunque Al paradosso di aver visto molti caldeggiare De Jong titolare, pure nella posizione di regista, al farci domande su presunte incompatibilità tra Kondogbia e Imbula. ;-)


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

Kondo + Imbula - Gemelcessi Ganesi sarebbe CLAMOROSO ... Sarebbe un UPGRATE pari solo a Pazzini destro - Ibra Michael Jackson


----------



## Therealsalva (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Beh tieni conto che in una stagione può succedere di tutto eh, anche che alla prima partita un giocatore si rompa per tutta la stagione. E se si pensa in prospettiva ci sono anche tante partite da giocare...



Sì, ma è follia completa spendere 46 milioni per due mediani di rottura... Piuttosto che prendano un centrocampista con i piedi buoni... Non capisco questa passione per i mediani, forti eh, per carità, ma uno basta e avanza (soprattutto visto quanto costano), se poi si rompe metti Poli, sarà per scarso ma hai speso 18 milioni (O 28 se prendi Imbula e non Kondo) da un'altra parte


----------



## Blu71 (16 Giugno 2015)

*Pedullà a Sportitalia ha affermato che per Kondogbia si aspetta una missione nelle prossime ore.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Serve un regista!!!!!!! Kondogbia+Regista



Guardate che Imbula è molto meno cesso di quello che pensate con i piedi ... Ok non è investa ma non è neanche Muntari


----------



## Therealsalva (16 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardate che Imbula è molto meno cesso di quello che pensate con i piedi ... Ok non è investa ma non è neanche Muntari



Nessuno ha detto questo, ma non è neanche quello che accende la luce, non è per continuare a menarla con questo Gundogan, ma ci vuole uno tipo lui....


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guardate che Imbula è molto meno cesso di quello che pensate con i piedi ... Ok non è investa ma non è neanche Muntari



si ma serve un regista puro cosa che Imbula non è. Imbula esclude Kondogbia e viceversa.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Kondogbia, Imbula, Mendy, Jackson Martinez... ve li immaginate tutti sti omoni neri alti quasi 1,90 che corrono in campo? Più Ibra?  Mi sa che l'obiettivo è terrorizzare gli avversari



Scherzi a parte, diversi giocatori del Milan del passato dicevano che vedevano il panico negli avversari prima di scendere in campo non appena questi vedevano passar loro davanti gullit, van basten e rijkaard.
Stessa cosa Weah. 
Giocatori che per gli avversari erano ingestibili. 
La società si sta adoperando per creare una squadra con quello stile, che nella Serie A di oggi, meno competitiva, potrebbe avere effetti devastanti.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me potremmo stare sottovalutando la disponibilitá economica portatata dai nuovi soci.

Magari arrivano Kondo, Imbula, un regista basso e uno alto.
Kondo, Imbula, Gundogan e pure Jose Mauri. Alla fine se a centrocampo rimanessero solo Poli e Mortolivo ci starebbero 4 acquisti.
Il trequatista magari Arda Turanbe come vice Bonaventura... certo però mi dispiacerebbe non dare neanche una possibilitá a Suso.

Magari sto sognando troppo, però staremo a vedere.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> si ma serve un regista puro cosa che Imbula non è. Imbula esclude Kondogbia e viceversa.



Se ciao core ... Fai Kondo + Imbula e alzi un muro a centrocampo che servono le cannonate per passare ... Poi stiamo qui a parlare di cosa che non sappiamo neanche con che modulo vuole giocare Sinisa ...

Magari gioca a 3 con Kondo - Imbula - giocatore tecnico ... Che ne sappiamo


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> si ma serve un regista puro cosa che Imbula non è. Imbula esclude Kondogbia e viceversa.


 
Tourè e Pogba si escludono a vicenda? Se no, allora nemmeno Kondogbia e Imbula


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Secondo me potremmo stare sottovalutando la disponibilitá economica portatata dai nuovi soci.
> 
> Magari arrivano Kondo, Imbula, un regista basso e uno alto.
> Kondo, Imbula, Gundogan e pure Jose Mauri. Alla fine se a centrocampo rimanessero solo Poli e Mortolivo ci starebbero 4 acquisti.
> ...



Così mi pare e cessivo però hai ragione non sappiamo quanti soldi ha cravattagialla da spendere


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tourè e Pogba si escludono a vicenda? Se no, allora nemmeno Kondogbia e Imbula





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Se ciao core ... Fai Kondo + Imbula e alzi un muro a centrocampo che servono le cannonate per passare ... Poi stiamo qui a parlare di cosa che non sappiamo neanche con che modulo vuole giocare Sinisa ...
> 
> Magari gioca a 3 con Kondo - Imbula - giocatore tecnico ... Che ne sappiamo



io non stò dicendo che non possono giocare insieme. Dico solo che se prendiamo Imbula non penso che prendiamo anche Kondogbia. Vedendo che in rosa che come regista abbiamo mosciolivo preferisco kondogbia+un regista puro


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Tourè e Pogba si escludono a vicenda? Se no, allora nemmeno Kondogbia e Imbula



Non c'entra niente. Yaya e Pogba sono entrambi giocatori completi, con Yaya più votato all'interdizione che alla giocata da fenomeno. Loro puoi mettergli affianco un qualsiasi centrocampista e non cambia nulla perché sono già completi da soli.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non c'entra niente. Yaya e Pogba sono entrambi giocatori completi, con Yaya più votato all'interdizione che alla giocata da fenomeno. Loro puoi mettergli affianco un qualsiasi centrocampista e non cambia nulla perché sono già completi da soli.



Kondogbia è considerato il nuovo Tourè...


----------



## Petrecte (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Ci credo poco .... se oggi il geometra non va a Montecarlo scordiamoci il Kondo ....


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Scelta poco comprensibile. Imbula e Kondogbia sono giocatori simili come caratteristiche: sinistri naturali, mezzali sinistre adattabili come centrali in un 442 o in un 4231. Forse Mihajlovic ha bisogno di una serratura a centrocampo ma è scelta poco felice per moduli che richiedono invece in quella posizione un regista abile a sfruttare con i lanci delle fasce forti. Oppure i due sono visti in alternativa, ma allora ha senso spendere oltre 20 milioni per un giocatore che va in panca in una stagione da trentotto partite? No, se il Milan va su Giannelli Imbula è perché pensa che le notizie su Kondogbia non saranno positive e prepara la via di fuga.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Imbula? Chiara manovra di disturbo dopo che abbiamo saputo che l'Inter vorrebbe chiudere per Miranda. Non lo prenderemo mai sto tipo.


----------



## Jack14 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



Per Kondogbia siamo forti sul giocatre solo noi.. Visti i giornali di oggi la Juve sembrerebbe virare su Oscar e su Witsel, mentre per il Real mi sembra sia più un'idea che qualcosa di concreto. Imbula penso anche io sia una ripicca sull'inter che ha puntato Miranda.


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *


Alla fine a mio parere sia inter che juve non sono interessate a kondogbia. La juve sembra avere le mani su witsel ( cosa che mi fa pensare alla partenza di pogba) mentre l'inter è interessata a imbula che costa meno di kondo e non riescono manco a prenderlo quindi..


----------



## Jack14 (16 Giugno 2015)

*Per la Gazzetta ci sarebbe un'asta a 3 tra Milan, Juve e Inter per Kondogbia. L'Inter sarebbe avanti offrendo 27 milioni mentre la posizione del Milan viene definita più leggera, in quanto non vuole partecipare ad aste. Il Milan punterebbe sui buoni rapporti Doyen-Monaco *


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta ci sarebbe un'asta a 3 tra Milan, Juve e Inter per Kondogbia. L'Inter sarebbe avanti offrendo 27 milioni mentra la posizione del Milan viene definita più leggera, in quanto non vuole partecipare ad aste. Il Milan punterebbe sui buoni rapporti Doyen-Monaco *



L'inter


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta ci sarebbe un'asta a 3 tra Milan, Juve e Inter per Kondogbia. L'Inter sarebbe avanti offrendo 27 milioni mentra la posizione del Milan viene definita più leggera, in quanto non vuole partecipare ad aste. Il Milan punterebbe sui buoni rapporti Doyen-Monaco *



Ma poi funziona come al Fantacalcio che se chi ha fatto l'offerta più alta poi non ha soldi il giocatore va alla squadra che ha fatto la seconda offerta migliore?
In quel caso possiamo stare tranquilli


----------



## neversayconte (16 Giugno 2015)

perchè la gazzetta continua a gettarci letame?


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta ci sarebbe un'asta a 3 tra Milan, Juve e Inter per Kondogbia. L'Inter sarebbe avanti offrendo 27 milioni mentra la posizione del Milan viene definita più leggera, in quanto non vuole partecipare ad aste. Il Milan punterebbe sui buoni rapporti Doyen-Monaco *



Se lo dice la Gazza sicuramente è vero


----------



## Jack14 (16 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta ci sarebbe un'asta a 3 tra Milan, Juve e Inter per Kondogbia. L'Inter sarebbe avanti offrendo 27 milioni mentre la posizione del Milan viene definita più leggera, in quanto non vuole partecipare ad aste. Il Milan punterebbe sui buoni rapporti Doyen-Monaco *



Tra l'altro prendono Miranda e anche Kondogbia? Con quali soldi? Poi per Imbula non hanno 19M? Tutto troppo strano. L'unica cosa è che dobbiamo metterci nell'ottica di spendere 30M per lui se no difficilmente arriverà. Poi abbiamo 35M per Martienz e per Kondogbia no? Ricordiamoci che è giovane e tra qualche anno potrebbe valere già il doppio


----------



## Jack14 (16 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta ci sarebbe un'asta a 3 tra Milan, Juve e Inter per Kondogbia. L'Inter sarebbe avanti offrendo 27 milioni mentre la posizione del Milan viene definita più leggera, in quanto non vuole partecipare ad aste. Il Milan punterebbe sui buoni rapporti Doyen-Monaco *



Il Corriere della Sera invece riporta che il Milan offre 30M al Monaco però l'Inter offre un ingaggio più alto al giocatore


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta ci sarebbe un'asta a 3 tra Milan, Juve e Inter per Kondogbia. L'Inter sarebbe avanti offrendo 27 milioni mentre la posizione del Milan viene definita più leggera, in quanto non vuole partecipare ad aste. Il Milan punterebbe sui buoni rapporti Doyen-Monaco *



Forse mi sbaglio ma oggi prevedo un viaggio di Galliani a Monaco, deve perforza tentare di chiudere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, il Milan potrebbe acquistare sia Kondogbia che Imbula. Ma il centrocampista del Monaco resta l'obiettivo principale. *



*Pedullà: Per il Milan è diventato una priorità assoluta, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere in fretta per evitare l'inserimenti di altri club,l'Inter aveva già provato a intavolare una trattativa e non molla e alla Juve il giocatore piace,la differenza è che il Milan ha soldi freschi e ha proposto 27 milioni e si può spingere fino a 30 milioni.*


----------



## Hammer (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel parla di 2 innesti importanti a centrocampo*



Secondo Milan Channel anche Obiang e Zukanovic sono innesti importanti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Per il Milan è diventato una priorità assoluta, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere in fretta per evitare l'inserimenti di altri club,l'Inter aveva già provato a intavolare una trattativa e non molla e alla Juve il giocatore piace,la differenza è che il Milan ha soldi freschi e ha proposto 27 milioni e si può spingere fino a 30 milioni.*



Facciamo partire alla svelta questo bonifico, su


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Per il Milan è diventato una priorità assoluta, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere in fretta per evitare l'inserimenti di altri club,l'Inter aveva già provato a intavolare una trattativa e non molla e alla Juve il giocatore piace,la differenza è che il Milan ha soldi freschi e ha proposto 27 milioni e si può spingere fino a 30 milioni.*



Vedremo la serietà di Pedullà a seconda di cosa farà Galliani oggi,vediamo se va a Monaco.
Però mi viene un dubbio: ma se Galliani (come dice qualcuno) oggi non va a Monaco,che sta a fà? Sono 4 giorni che non fa niente mentre gli altri si muovono e offrono per i nostri obiettivi (Miranda,Kondogbia)


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Per il Milan è diventato una priorità assoluta, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere in fretta per evitare l'inserimenti di altri club,l'Inter aveva già provato a intavolare una trattativa e non molla e alla Juve il giocatore piace,la differenza è che il Milan ha soldi freschi e ha proposto 27 milioni e si può spingere fino a 30 milioni.*



chiudere in settimana se possibile..sarebbe una mazzat psicologica non da poco alla concorrenza e un innesto FONDAMENTALE per il nostro presente e futuro


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Vedremo la serietà di Pedullà a seconda di cosa farà Galliani oggi,vediamo se va a Monaco.
> Però mi viene un dubbio: ma se Galliani (come dice qualcuno) oggi non va a Monaco,che sta a fà? Sono 4 giorni che non fa niente mentre gli altri si muovono e offrono per i nostri obiettivi (Miranda,Kondogbia)



Forse ha letto le lamentele sul fatto che non serve prendere aerei e spostarsi personalmente per concludere le trattative e adesso sta usando il telefono


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Per il Milan è diventato una priorità assoluta, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere in fretta per evitare l'inserimenti di altri club,l'Inter aveva già provato a intavolare una trattativa e non molla e alla Juve il giocatore piace,la differenza è che il Milan ha soldi freschi e ha proposto 27 milioni e si può spingere fino a 30 milioni.*



Avere un solo cavolo di dirigente è un limite enorme. Non è possibile essere così mosci nelle trattative


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Forse ha letto le lamentele sul fatto che non serve prendere aerei e spostarsi personalmente per concludere le trattative e adesso sta usando il telefono



Beh visto che sembra che ci stiamo superando in ogni obiettivo non penso proprio che Galliani stia usando il telefono, anzi penso non stia facendo niente o al massimo si stia concentrando su obiettivi al momento futili es. luiz Adriano!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Per il Milan è diventato una priorità assoluta, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere in fretta per evitare l'inserimenti di altri club,l'Inter aveva già provato a intavolare una trattativa e non molla e alla Juve il giocatore piace,la differenza è che il Milan ha soldi freschi e ha proposto 27 milioni e si può spingere fino a 30 milioni.*


Kondogbia E UN REGISTA. Prendete un regista, non possiamo presentarci con Montolivo titolare e capitano.


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Per il Milan è diventato una priorità assoluta, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere in fretta per evitare l'inserimenti di altri club,l'Inter aveva già provato a intavolare una trattativa e non molla e alla Juve il giocatore piace,la differenza è che il Milan ha soldi freschi e ha proposto 27 milioni e si può spingere fino a 30 milioni.*



Considerate le condizioni di base, sarei molto stupito se il Milan si facesse soffiare questo giocatore. Ma credo che non accadrà.


----------



## Petrecte (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Per il Milan è diventato una priorità assoluta, i rossoneri vogliono chiudere in fretta per evitare l'inserimenti di altri club,l'Inter aveva già provato a intavolare una trattativa e non molla e alla Juve il giocatore piace,la differenza è che il Milan ha soldi freschi e ha proposto 27 milioni e si può spingere fino a 30 milioni.*


Se i soldi ci sono si può chiudere subito .... se ci sono ....


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Beh visto che sembra che ci stiamo superando in ogni obiettivo non penso proprio che Galliani stia usando il telefono, anzi penso non stia facendo niente o al massimo si stia concentrando su obiettivi al momento futili es. luiz Adriano!!



Sembra a te, a me invece sembra che J.Martinez è praticamente ufficiale e che su Kongodbia siamo nettamente in vantaggio sugli altri.
Per Ibrahimovic invece non ci sono altre squadre interessate quindi non c'è fretta


----------



## Superpippo9 (16 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Kondogbia E UN REGISTA. Prendete un regista, non possiamo presentarci con Montolivo titolare e capitano.



Miha non ha mai giocato col regista ma con un metodista davanti alla difesa quindi non credo prendano un regista ma più un giocatore sul modello van bommel


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Se i soldi ci sono si può chiudere subito .... se ci sono ....



Infatti non si chiude niente.
Non voglio fare il disfattista, ma ricordiamoci che l'affaire Bee è ancora tutto da definire: i 56 giorni non sono ancora trascorsi.
Possibile che siamo in attesa di una garanzia da Mr Bee per poter immettere con sicurezza quattrini nel mercato, cosa che non sta avvenendo e tutto resta "in fieri".
Siamo partiti in tromba con rulli di tamburi, fanfara, aerei privati, selfie e quant'altro ed ora intravvedo una certa cautela. 
Come se fossimo rimasti col cerino in mano. 
Spero di essere smentito a breve...


----------



## admin (16 Giugno 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Se i soldi ci sono si può chiudere subito .... se ci sono ....



Il fatto è che questa estate tutti sanno che il Milan ha un grosso budget e che ha margine nelle trattative, e ne approfittano come è giusto che sia. Da quanto tempo Galliani non approcciava le trattative di giocatori sotto contratto partendo dal club titolare del cartellino anzichè dal giocatore (scorrettamente, direi, ma faceva di necessità virtù)? Prepariamoci a questo balletto continuo, di dirigenti di club e di procuratori, tutti a mungere la vacca opima. Tanto alla fine sempre lì si arriva: a Milanello.


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



veramente sapevo che il milan aveva offerto 27...e sopratutto l'inter non aveva fondi necessari..va be la gazzetta..


----------



## carlocarlo (16 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Infatti non si chiude niente.
> Non voglio fare il disfattista, ma ricordiamoci che l'affaire Bee è ancora tutto da definire: i 56 giorni non sono ancora trascorsi.
> Possibile che siamo in attesa di una garanzia da Mr Bee per poter immettere con sicurezza quattrini nel mercato, cosa che non sta avvenendo e tutto resta "in fieri".
> Siamo partiti in tromba con rulli di tamburi, fanfara, aerei privati, selfie e quant'altro ed ora intravvedo una certa cautela.
> ...



ma secondo voi non ci sono penali assurde se uno si tira indietro? dai su ragazzi non meniamoci con la storia di bee.

per kondo, tu puoi offrire quel che vuoi. poi è il giocatore a decidere. ci sono anche altre squadre su di lui. non è sempre colpa nostra


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che questa estate tutti sanno che il Milan ha un grosso budget e che ha margine nelle trattative, e ne approfittano come è giusto che sia. Da quanto tempo Galliani non approcciava le trattative di giocatori sotto contratto partendo dal club titolare del cartellino anzichè dal giocatore (scorrettamente, direi, ma faceva di necessità virtù)? Prepariamoci a questo balletto continuo, di dirigenti di club e di procuratori, tutti a mungere la vacca opima. Tanto alla fine sempre lì si arriva: a Milanello.



E tu credi che ci arrivano a Milanello?


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E tu credi che ci arrivano a Milanello?



Libero di non crederci.


----------



## Petrecte (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E tu credi che ci arrivano a Milanello?


Ecco appunto .... io non ci credo finché non vedo ....


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Libero di non crederci.



Non è che non ci credo,ci spero con tutto me stesso


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Giugno 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ma secondo voi non ci sono penali assurde se uno si tira indietro? dai su ragazzi non meniamoci con la storia di bee.
> 
> per kondo, tu puoi offrire quel che vuoi. poi è il giocatore a decidere. ci sono anche altre squadre su di lui. non è sempre colpa nostra



Può essere solo un fatto tecnico. Non sto dicendo che Bee sia un pezzente, ma per anticipare i soldi del c.mercato Fininvest può aver richiesto una garanzia a Mr Bee, che per ora non è ancora arrivata, magari in attesa di limare qualche clausola.
Sarà una questione di giorni o di ore, ma intanto le occasioni possono sfumare...


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Può essere solo un fatto tecnico. Non sto dicendo che Bee sia un pezzente, ma per anticipare i soldi del c.mercato Fininvest può aver richiesto una garanzia a Mr Bee, che per ora non è ancora arrivata, magari in attesa di limare qualche clausola.
> Sarà una questione di giorni o di ore, ma intanto le occasioni possono sfumare...



Penso che questa sia un'ipotesi da scartare


----------



## Jack14 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Tuttosport come il Corriere della Sera dicono invece che l'Inter farebbe leva sul procuratore offrendo un maggior ingaggio al giocatore. Comunque anche Tuttosport parla di sorpasso dell'Inter. Secondo me il vero problema è che non hanno i soldi per pagarlo (non avevano i soldi per Imbula, figurati Kondogbia).


----------



## osvaldobusatti (16 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Può essere solo un fatto tecnico. Non sto dicendo che Bee sia un pezzente, ma per anticipare i soldi del c.mercato Fininvest può aver richiesto una garanzia a Mr Bee, che per ora non è ancora arrivata, magari in attesa di limare qualche clausola.
> Sarà una questione di giorni o di ore, ma intanto le occasioni possono sfumare...





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Penso che questa sia un'ipotesi da scartare



Perchè? In effetti mentalmente disturba, ma potrebbe essere una spiegazione per il modo in cui si stanno evolvendo le cose.
Perchè dopo la sfuriata iniziale di contatti tutto si è calmato? Sembra che siamo in attesa di qualcosa...
Che cosa?
Galliani dovrebbe essere _adesso_ sul pezzo per concludere quello che ha seminato, invece sta rintanato, non si muove. 
Tanto vale fosse stato fermo e avesse fatto delle sane telefonate come tutti gli altri e senza dare una botta all'alveare suscitando la reazione delle altre squadre e le relative controfferte.
Non pretendo di avere ragione, vorrei solo essere smentito dai fatti.


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Perchè? In effetti mentalmente disturba, ma potrebbe essere una spiegazione per il modo in cui si stanno evolvendo le cose.
> Perchè dopo la sfuriata iniziale di contatti tutto si è calmato? Sembra che siamo in attesa di qualcosa...
> Che cosa?
> Galliani dovrebbe essere _adesso_ sul pezzo per concludere quello che ha seminato, invece sta rintanato, non si muove.
> ...


Martinez è stato preso, su kondogbia ci sta lavorando, quindi se i soldi arrivano tra una vita non avrebbe intavolato trattative. Inoltre per una volta che Galliani non parla e si muove in silenzio abbiamo da lamentarci. Aspettiamo con fiducia l'evolvere delle cose.


----------



## diavolo (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *


Kondongbia deve essere la priorità assoluta del nostro mercato


----------



## Valex (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Credo, e spero, che la trattativa ci sia e non sia pubblica! L'affare martinez insegna! Staranno trattando, come sempre dovrebbe fare, a fari spenti!
A meno che non siano concentrati su Ibra...e qui starebbero commettendo un grave errore! Prima di Ibra servono due centrocampisti...


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Io non ci capisco più niente.. So solo che se Galliani non si muove e non va a Monaco già oggi questo qui probabilmente lo perdiamo, come abbiamo praticamente già perso Miranda!! Che si sveglino invece di pensare sempre e solo all'attacco ed a luiz Adriano che lo puoi prendere anche fra 2 mesi!! Non ho parole, o non ci sono i soldi e ci hanno preso tutti in giro oppure sembra che lo facciano apposta a non guardare le reali necessità della squadra!!


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Se galliani se lo fa soffiare dall'Inter è meglio che non si fa più vedere. Comunque la Gazzetta si deve mettere d'accordo sul duello di mercato. Ieri era per Imbula, oggi Kondogbia. Fra 5 min di nuovo Imbula.  nel frattempo Galliani stà rintanato.


----------



## carlocarlo (16 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Io non ci capisco più niente.. So solo che se Galliani non si muove e non va a Monaco già oggi questo qui probabilmente lo perdiamo, come abbiamo praticamente già perso Miranda!! Che si sveglino invece di pensare sempre e solo all'attacco ed a luiz Adriano che lo puoi prendere anche fra 2 mesi!! Non ho parole, o non ci sono i soldi e ci hanno preso tutti in giro oppure sembra che lo facciano apposta a non guardare le reali necessità della squadra!!



ma perche gli altri dirigenti sono andati a monaco per chiudere?


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Io non ci capisco più niente.. So solo che se Galliani non si muove e non va a Monaco già oggi questo qui probabilmente lo perdiamo, come abbiamo praticamente già perso Miranda!! Che si sveglino invece di pensare sempre e solo all'attacco ed a luiz Adriano che lo puoi prendere anche fra 2 mesi!! Non ho parole, o non ci sono i soldi e ci hanno preso tutti in giro oppure sembra che lo facciano apposta a non guardare le reali necessità della squadra!!



Galliani compra e vende giocatori da quando io andavo alla scuola elementare (tanto, tanto tempo fa...): credo proprio che sappia come si prendono i giocatori, specie in una estate come questa in cui gli hanno messo a disposizione qualche euro in più...


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Per forza se non chiudiamo è ovvio che gli altri si svegliano,qua siamo partiti da un super mercato a non prendere nessuno avanti di questo passo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Galliani resta ufficialmente a Milano oggi?
Non possiamo farci soffiare sto giocatore.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Ma Thoir dove li ha presi tutti questi soldi??? 27 per Kondogbia, 15 per Miranda una 20ina per Imbula.... bah


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi, quanta ansia, se la gazzetta non fà queste sparate come li vende i giornali in questo periodo?
le trattative hanno i loro tempi tecnici, e il fatto che Galliani a differenza degli altri anni non parli di mister x, y o z da occhi cerulei o nasi adunchi, mi lascia molto tranquillo, come è normale nel mercato magari qualche obiettivo potrebbe sfuggire ma non credo che dopo che siano circolati certi nomi ci ritroveremo ancora con i Muntari e Pazzini


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Ma il Gallo? Doveva andare a Montecarlo oggi


----------



## Petrecte (16 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Galliani resta ufficialmente a Milano oggi?
> Non possiamo farci soffiare sto giocatore.



Oggi il geometra non si muove ... arriva Sinisa .....


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, quanta ansia, se la gazzetta non fà queste sparate come li vende i giornali in questo periodo?
> le trattative hanno i loro tempi tecnici, e il fatto che Galliani a differenza degli altri anni non parli di mister x, y o z da occhi cerulei o nasi adunchi, mi lascia molto tranquillo, come è normale nel mercato magari qualche obiettivo potrebbe sfuggire ma non credo che dopo che siano circolati certi nomi ci ritroveremo ancora con i Muntari e Pazzini



Hai ragione ma Pedullà ha confermato che l'Inter non molla anche se ha precisato che noi a differenza dell'Inter abbiamo soldi freschi ( in teoria perchè si parla di soldi freschi ma al momento non abbiamo tirato fuori manco 1 euro).



Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

Qualcuno sa qualcosa se sto Galliani oggi va o non va a Monaco?


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi calmi però! Siamo al 16 giugno e abbiamo già in ballo trattative "reali" per almeno una 10 di giocatori, ciascuno dei quali del valore superiore (non so economico, sicuramente tecnico) a quasi tutti gli acquisti delle ultime 3 stagioni.

Io finora all'Inter ho solo visto tirare delle grandi porte in faccia. Se addirittura Thiago Motta dice di doverci pensare...oh...Thiago Motta eh, uno che forse è stato forte per un paio di annate lustri fa!


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa qualcosa se sto Galliani oggi va o non va a Monaco?



piu no che si


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma veramente qualcuno di voi pensa che Thoirchio spenda tutti questi soldi per il Kondo ?? più facile che vendano metà squadra..


----------



## neversayconte (16 Giugno 2015)

Mi sorprenderei se ce lo soffiasse l'Inter, meno se ce lo soffiasse la Juve. 
in ogni caso siamo in pole noi


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma veramente qualcuno di voi pensa che Thoirchio spenda tutti questi soldi per il Kondo ?? più facile che vendano metà squadra..



Ha la pressione dei tifosi, ricordatevi i 20 milioni per Hernanes che sono saltati fuori dal nulla... I soldi ci sono anche per loro non facciamoci illusioni e giudichiamo non dico il 2 settembre, ma un primo giudizio va dato l'8 luglio, li' tutte le trattative o saranno sfumate o saranno andate a buon fine quelle 3/4 che ci cinteressano e potremmo giudicare...


----------



## Gas (16 Giugno 2015)

La piccolezza dell' Inter si dimostra nel fatto che copia il nostro interesse per i giocatori, se noi saimo su un giocaotre dopo un po' ci sono anche loro e provano a soffiarlo. O sono solo opere di disturbo oppure hanno una pochezza di idee imbarazzante.


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2015)

Si ma mettiamoci anche l'interesse dei "giornali" a INVENTARSI DERBY DI MERCATO DOVE IN REALTA' NON CI SONO.
Una cosa è certa sull'Atletico Madrid...Galliani ha parlato con la dirigenza...ma io sinceramente non ho ancora capito di chi. Non credo Mandzukic...perchè chi paga 35 mln per JM non ha problemi a spenderne 25 per il croato. Secondo me resta in caldo l'opzione Mario Suarez in caso...oltre al discorso su Godin (su cui magari ci si sta lavorando a fari spenti).


----------



## neversayconte (16 Giugno 2015)

Siamo così in pole che se anche ci fosse un blitz delle altre squadre, il presidente del Monaco prima di concludere una trattativa con gli altri chiamerebbe Casa Milan per sapere se vogliamo pareggiare l'offerta. La mia sensazione è questa e non solo su questa trattativa.


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Siamo così in pole che se anche ci fosse un blitz delle altre squadre, il presidente del Monaco prima di concludere una trattativa con gli altri chiamerebbe Casa Milan per sapere se vogliamo pareggiare l'offerta. La mia sensazione è questa e non solo su questa trattativa.



Beato te che sei così ottimista.. Io sto iniziando ad essere pessimista su molte trattative e sulla reale possibilità economica del Milan.. Ci sono sicuramente più soldi ma non credo quei famosi 100/120/150 milioni che ci servirebbero per la champions e per provare a puntare allo scudetto..


----------



## Petrecte (16 Giugno 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Siamo così in pole che se anche ci fosse un blitz delle altre squadre, il presidente del Monaco prima di concludere una trattativa con gli altri chiamerebbe Casa Milan per sapere se vogliamo pareggiare l'offerta. La mia sensazione è questa e non solo su questa trattativa.


Spero sia come dici tu .....


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Oggi non succederà niente, è stata ufficializzato Sinisa quindi il gallo non si muoverà. Ci fregano...


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Oggi non succederà niente, è stata ufficializzato Sinisa quindi il gallo non si muoverà. Ci fregano...


Beh Monaco non è così lontano.. Un incontro nel pomeriggio ci potrebbe stare


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Se ce lo fregano, Galliani deve sparire e non farsi più vedere in circolazione


----------



## corvorossonero (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *







calma ragazzi..l'inter per me se prima non vende kovacic non spende. La gazzetta vuole sole vendere un paio di copie in più. Per me il vero problema del milan può essere una big europea che si presenta con 35 mln per il monaco, e 5 mln per il giocatore. Solo in questo caso sarebbe finita. Delle italiane non ho sinceramente paura, tranne della juve se ha in mente di vendere un big a centrocampo. L'inter non è riuscita a chiudere per imbula a 19 mln figurarsi per kondogbia a 27


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Classica azione di disturbo, questi devono vendere Kovacic e prendere 3-4 giocatori probabilmente, 27 mln cash è improbabile che li abbiano e farsi fregare questo giocatore da loro sarebbe una roba indegna e inaccettabile.


----------



## koti (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *


Le priorità della Juve sono altre: trovare un buon terzino e sostituire Tevez. Il centrocampo con l'acquisto di Khedira è copertissimo, ci credo veramente poco ad un interesse della Juve (a meno che non venda Vidal).

L'Inter può diventare pericolosa solo se vende Kovacic, dubito comunque che dopo aver speso (come sembra) 15-20 milioni per Miranda ne spenda altri 30 per Kondogbia.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se ce lo fregano, Galliani deve sparire e non farsi più vedere in circolazione



Quoto, insieme a Nelio Lucas


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Su sky dicono che ci stiamo scannando con i perdazzuri per Miranda, Imbula e Kondogbia.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa qualcosa se sto Galliani oggi va o non va a Monaco?



Galliani sarà a Forte dei Marmi sotto l'ombrellone altro che Monaco.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Su sky dicono che ci stiamo scannando con i perdazzuri per Miranda, Imbula e Kondogbia.



Sarebbe bello prenderli tutti e 3 solo per vedere la loro faccia...perdazzurri


----------



## Hammer (16 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Se ce lo fregano, Galliani deve sparire e non farsi più vedere in circolazione



.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

L'inter vuole vendere Kovacic nonostante tutti i tifosi siano contrari per fare cassa, e poi secondo voi spende tutto il ricavato per un solo centrocampista?
Solo a me sembra una scemenza?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *


Questi sono dei poveracci che non riescono a chiudere nessuna trattativa e non riescono neanche a mettere su una manciata di milioni per i loro mediocri obiettivi di mercato, e tutto d'un tratto se ne escono con 27 milioni per un giocatore fortemente voluto da noi? O la vendita di Kovacic è cosa fatta e pensano di usare quel denaro per offrirlo al Monaco, oppure mi sa tanto di manovra di disturbo per non lasciarci campo libero. Se sono loro i nostri rivali sul giocatore sono molto tranquillo, mi sarei iniziato a preoccupare se ci fossero squadre tipo Real o City.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



*Dubito anche io della concorrenza perdazzurra, comunque volevo farvi notare una cosa. 
Sul sito ufficiale della Doyen, alla voce "Players Investment" (investimenti nei cartellini = le vecchie TPO) ci sono le immagini dei giocatori che in parte sono ancora di proprietà del fondo Doyen. 
Beh, quelli che non sono più nella loro orbita, hanno una immagine oscurata con la scritta "Transfered to..." (venduto a...). In questo caso, quindi, la Doyen non ha più alcuna influenza su quel giocatore. Beh, contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti, Kondogbia non appartiene più alla Doyen. Quest'ultima ha aiutato il Siviglia ad acquistarlo, non il Monaco. Quindi nel momento in cui i francesi sono andati ad acquistarlo per 20M, il cordone ombelicale con Doyen si è rotto. In conclusione, per Kondogbia il nostro unico interlocutore è il Monaco.*


----------



## MrPeppez (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dubito anche io della concorrenza perdazzurra, comunque volevo farvi notare una cosa.
> Sul sito ufficiale della Doyen, alla voce "Players Investment" (investimenti nei cartellini = le vecchie TPO) ci sono le immagini dei giocatori che in parte sono ancora di proprietà del fondo Doyen.
> Beh, quelli che non sono più nella loro orbita, hanno una immagine oscurata con la scritta "Transfered to..." (venduto a...). In questo caso, quindi, la Doyen non ha più alcuna influenza su quel giocatore. Beh, contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti, Kondogbia non appartiene più alla Doyen. Quest'ultima ha aiutato il Siviglia ad acquistarlo, non il Monaco. Quindi nel momento in cui i francesi sono andati ad acquistarlo per 20M, il cordone ombelicale con Doyen si è rotto. In conclusione, per Kondogbia il nostro unico interlocutore è il Monaco.*



Addio allora...si complica sempre di più.


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dubito anche io della concorrenza perdazzurra, comunque volevo farvi notare una cosa.
> Sul sito ufficiale della Doyen, alla voce "Players Investment" (investimenti nei cartellini = le vecchie TPO) ci sono le immagini dei giocatori che in parte sono ancora di proprietà del fondo Doyen.
> Beh, quelli che non sono più nella loro orbita, hanno una immagine oscurata con la scritta "Transfered to..." (venduto a...). In questo caso, quindi, la Doyen non ha più alcuna influenza su quel giocatore. Beh, contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti, Kondogbia non appartiene più alla Doyen. Quest'ultima ha aiutato il Siviglia ad acquistarlo, non il Monaco. Quindi nel momento in cui i francesi sono andati ad acquistarlo per 20M, il cordone ombelicale con Doyen si è rotto. In conclusione, per Kondogbia il nostro unico interlocutore è il Monaco.*



Io incomincio ad essere pessimista sul suo arrivo.. Peccato sarebbe stato uno degli acquisti più importanti!! Speriamo solo che se non viene al Milan non venga in Italia perché li sarebbe davvero un disastro!!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

Io dico che il terzo annuncio ufficiale della settimana sarà il suo


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dubito anche io della concorrenza perdazzurra, comunque volevo farvi notare una cosa.
> Sul sito ufficiale della Doyen, alla voce "Players Investment" (investimenti nei cartellini = le vecchie TPO) ci sono le immagini dei giocatori che in parte sono ancora di proprietà del fondo Doyen.
> Beh, quelli che non sono più nella loro orbita, hanno una immagine oscurata con la scritta "Transfered to..." (venduto a...). In questo caso, quindi, la Doyen non ha più alcuna influenza su quel giocatore. Beh, contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti, Kondogbia non appartiene più alla Doyen. Quest'ultima ha aiutato il Siviglia ad acquistarlo, non il Monaco. Quindi nel momento in cui i francesi sono andati ad acquistarlo per 20M, il cordone ombelicale con Doyen si è rotto. In conclusione, per Kondogbia il nostro unico interlocutore è il Monaco.*



Ah beh ecco spiegato tutto, sto iniziando ad avere seri dubbi che lo prendiamo allora.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dubito anche io della concorrenza perdazzurra, comunque volevo farvi notare una cosa.
> Sul sito ufficiale della Doyen, alla voce "Players Investment" (investimenti nei cartellini = le vecchie TPO) ci sono le immagini dei giocatori che in parte sono ancora di proprietà del fondo Doyen.
> Beh, quelli che non sono più nella loro orbita, hanno una immagine oscurata con la scritta "Transfered to..." (venduto a...). In questo caso, quindi, la Doyen non ha più alcuna influenza su quel giocatore. Beh, contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti, Kondogbia non appartiene più alla Doyen. Quest'ultima ha aiutato il Siviglia ad acquistarlo, non il Monaco. Quindi nel momento in cui i francesi sono andati ad acquistarlo per 20M, il cordone ombelicale con Doyen si è rotto. In conclusione, per Kondogbia il nostro unico interlocutore è il Monaco.*



Questo legalmente.....La situazione non è chiara.


----------



## Petrecte (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dubito anche io della concorrenza perdazzurra, comunque volevo farvi notare una cosa.
> Sul sito ufficiale della Doyen, alla voce "Players Investment" (investimenti nei cartellini = le vecchie TPO) ci sono le immagini dei giocatori che in parte sono ancora di proprietà del fondo Doyen.
> Beh, quelli che non sono più nella loro orbita, hanno una immagine oscurata con la scritta "Transfered to..." (venduto a...). In questo caso, quindi, la Doyen non ha più alcuna influenza su quel giocatore. Beh, contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti, Kondogbia non appartiene più alla Doyen. Quest'ultima ha aiutato il Siviglia ad acquistarlo, non il Monaco. Quindi nel momento in cui i francesi sono andati ad acquistarlo per 20M, il cordone ombelicale con Doyen si è rotto. In conclusione, per Kondogbia il nostro unico interlocutore è il Monaco.*


Chiudete tutto .... è finita Amen.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dubito anche io della concorrenza perdazzurra, comunque volevo farvi notare una cosa.
> Sul sito ufficiale della Doyen, alla voce "Players Investment" (investimenti nei cartellini = le vecchie TPO) ci sono le immagini dei giocatori che in parte sono ancora di proprietà del fondo Doyen.
> Beh, quelli che non sono più nella loro orbita, hanno una immagine oscurata con la scritta "Transfered to..." (venduto a...). In questo caso, quindi, la Doyen non ha più alcuna influenza su quel giocatore. Beh, contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti, Kondogbia non appartiene più alla Doyen. Quest'ultima ha aiutato il Siviglia ad acquistarlo, non il Monaco. Quindi nel momento in cui i francesi sono andati ad acquistarlo per 20M, il cordone ombelicale con Doyen si è rotto. In conclusione, per Kondogbia il nostro unico interlocutore è il Monaco.*





DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Io dico che il terzo annuncio ufficiale della settimana sarà il suo



io dico che questo salta. Se stai in stand by te lo fregano.


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Io dico che il terzo annuncio ufficiale della settimana sarà il suo



Il 3? Il 1 è stato Miha,il secondo probabilmente sarà Martinez,il terzo Kondogbia e Ibra?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *



Fino a quest anno non avevamo uno staccio di progetto..oggi invece mi sento fiducioso su questo,possiamo presentare ai giocatori che trattiamo anche la volontà (e lo dimostrano i giocatori che stiamo trattando ibra su tutti)di tornare subito a grandi livelli....
Io all Inter questo non lo vedo...ok che l agente qualche settimana fa era alla pinetina ma con l entrata in campo del milan non credo ci sia storia...oggettivamente parlando è....anche senza l aiuto della doyen.
Credo anche che noi abbiamo una liquidità maggiore rispetto all Inter ,almeno sufficiente per pareggiare l offerta.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *


*
Raimondi conferma il sorpasso : L'inter ha offerto al giocatore un contratto di 4 mln annui.*


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Raimondi conferma il sorpasso : L'inter ha offerto al giocatore un contratto di 4 mln annui.*



Non vedo perché Kondogbia dovrebbe preferire un'Inter con Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Palacio, Medel ad un Milan con Jackson Martinez, Ibrahimovic ecc. Tra l'altro l'ingaggio non è un problema per noi ormai. Comunque ci credo all'interesse della Juventus perché partisse uno tra Vidal e Pogba è il profilo ideale per la sostituzione. Che non sia più Doyen lo si sapeva ma sono rimasti comunque dei rapporti, almeno credo. Se non arriva è la delusione più grande perché è il nome forte che ci serve a metà campo, un reparto praticamente distrutto. Poi mi chiederei a cosa serva la Doyen se non arriva nessuno dei loro.


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Raimondi conferma il sorpasso : L'inter ha offerto al giocatore un contratto di 4 mln annui.*



Galliani signori e signori , un uomo finito .


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non vedo perché Kondogbia dovrebbe preferire un'Inter con Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Palacio, Medel ad un Milan con Jackson Martinez, Ibrahimovic ecc. Tra l'altro l'ingaggio non è un problema per noi ormai. Comunque ci credo all'interesse della Juventus perché partisse uno tra Vidal e Pogba è il profilo ideale per la sostituzione. Che non sia più Doyen lo si sapeva ma sono rimasti comunque dei rapporti, almeno credo. Se non arriva è la delusione più grande perché è il nome forte che ci serve a metà campo, un reparto praticamente distrutto. Poi mi chiederei a cosa serva la Doyen se non arriva nessuno dei loro.



Ma infatti lo stipendio non è un problema però c'è da dire che ad ora Inter e Milan valgono uguale come scelta dai giocatori stranieri, secondo me conta poco con chi giochi, anzi conta di più l'allenatore magari e Mancini per quanto per me è scarso ha una bella reputazione.

Ho paura che ce lo freghino onestamente, se stanno vendendo Kovacic a maggior ragione.


----------



## TheZio (16 Giugno 2015)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Chiudete tutto .... è finita Amen.





il condor ha scritto:


> io dico che questo salta. Se stai in stand by te lo fregano.





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Raimondi conferma il sorpasso : L'inter ha offerto al giocatore un contratto di 4 mln annui.*





Principe ha scritto:


> Galliani signori e signori , un uomo finito .



Com era la storia delle inglesi su JM??
ah si... Un giorno era loro e quello dopo era nostro...


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti lo stipendio non è un problema però c'è da dire che ad ora Inter e Milan valgono uguale come scelta dai giocatori stranieri, secondo me conta poco con chi giochi, anzi conta di più l'allenatore magari e Mancini per quanto per me è scarso ha una bella reputazione.
> 
> Ho paura che ce lo freghino onestamente, se stanno vendendo Kovacic a maggior ragione.



Non valgono uguale, perché da un lato ci sono 7 CL+ un progetto di rilancio che prevede veri Top in rosa. Kondogbia dovrebbe sapere benissimo che ci sarebbero più probabilità di vincere, mettersi in luce e competere da noi piuttosto che da loro. Scegliesse l'Inter non lo capirei davvero e dovremmo andarci a nascondere.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non valgono uguale, perché da un lato ci sono 7 CL+ un progetto di rilancio che prevede veri Top in rosa. Kondogbia dovrebbe sapere benissimo che ci sarebbero più probabilità di vincere, mettersi in luce e competere da noi piuttosto che da loro. Scegliesse l'Inter non lo capirei davvero e dovremmo andarci a nascondere.



I trofei vecchi valgono zero o quasi, è vero che avremmo una squadra un pò più competitiva ma boh, non sono tanto sicuro.


----------



## dariosheva81 (16 Giugno 2015)

Scusate ma dove li prendono i soldi??


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non valgono uguale, perché da un lato ci sono 7 CL+ un progetto di rilancio che prevede veri Top in rosa. Kondogbia dovrebbe sapere benissimo che ci sarebbero più probabilità di vincere, mettersi in luce e competere da noi piuttosto che da loro. Scegliesse l'Inter non lo capirei davvero e dovremmo andarci a nascondere.



Qua l'unico che dovrebbe nascondersi è GALLIANI, ancora andiamo in giro con questo qua che sceglie INZAGHI come allenatore e che prende traore, Nocerino, birsa, destro , Pazzini, montolivo ecc.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (16 Giugno 2015)

dariosheva81 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma dove li prendono i soldi??



.
Mi stavo giusto chiedendo se anche loro hanno da parte lo stesso tesoretto che abbiamo predisposto noi per iturbe l anno scorso......


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Raimondi conferma il sorpasso : L'inter ha offerto al giocatore un contratto di 4 mln annui.*


Ma di cosa abbiamo paura? dell'inter? hanno perso pure rudiger o come si chiama quel difensore che volevano a tutti i costi e che costava meno di 10 milioni. Rilassatevi, Galliani non è stupido.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Non puo saltare, tantomeno x colpa dei falliti perdazzurri... Galliani alza il sedere da quella schifosa sedia e vai a prenderlo, ibra e martinez sono INUTILI senza Kondogbia !!! Svegliati somaro svegliati!!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi anche JM non è doyen e alla fine l'abbiamo preso comunque nonostante la concorrenza. Calma,se il giocatore viene in Italia,viene da noi


----------



## TheZio (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa abbiamo paura? dell'inter? hanno perso pure rudiger o come si chiama quel difensore che volevano a tutti i costi e che costava meno di 10 milioni. Rilassatevi, Galliani non è stupido.



Esatto, come ho scritto nel topic su Miranda, occhio che i perdazzurri sono obbligati a spendere 20-25 ml per il riscatto obbligatorio di Shaqiri!


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ragazzi anche JM non è doyen e alla fine l'abbiamo preso comunque nonostante la concorrenza. Calma,se il giocatore viene in Italia,viene da noi



Fino a prova contraria non abbiamo preso neanche martinez... E finchè non lo ufficializzano non lo considereró mai nostro


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me se in settimana diamo sia l'annuncio di Ibra che di Martinez, Kondogbia dubbi non può certo averne.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

Principe ha scritto:


> Galliani signori e signori , un uomo finito .



Quindi Galliani va a Montecarlo a far che?


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Comunque per sportmediaset de jong rinnova su indicazione di Miha quindi credo che al massimo arriva kondogbia.


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quindi Galliani va a Montecarlo a far che?



infatti questo fantomatico viaggio di galliani non esiste


----------



## Principe (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quindi Galliani va a Montecarlo a far che?



Infatti è a Milano .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Raimondi conferma il sorpasso : L'inter ha offerto al giocatore un contratto di 4 mln annui.*


Non temo l'Inter. Questo è Mancini che è andato a frignare da thoirchio minacciando le dimissioni se non gli acquistano il giocattolo, dopo il fallimento della trattativa Touré. Sono convinto che sul giocatore il Milan abbia messo le mani da tempo.


----------



## DannySa (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Comunque per sportmediaset de jong rinnova su indicazione di Miha quindi credo che al massimo arriva kondogbia.



Ma speriamo di no, De Jong e il suo ingaggio da fenomeno devono saltare.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro. *





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dubito anche io della concorrenza perdazzurra, comunque volevo farvi notare una cosa.
> Sul sito ufficiale della Doyen, alla voce "Players Investment" (investimenti nei cartellini = le vecchie TPO) ci sono le immagini dei giocatori che in parte sono ancora di proprietà del fondo Doyen.
> Beh, quelli che non sono più nella loro orbita, hanno una immagine oscurata con la scritta "Transfered to..." (venduto a...). In questo caso, quindi, la Doyen non ha più alcuna influenza su quel giocatore. Beh, contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti, Kondogbia non appartiene più alla Doyen. Quest'ultima ha aiutato il Siviglia ad acquistarlo, non il Monaco. Quindi nel momento in cui i francesi sono andati ad acquistarlo per 20M, il cordone ombelicale con Doyen si è rotto. In conclusione, per Kondogbia il nostro unico interlocutore è il Monaco.*





mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Raimondi conferma il sorpasso : L'inter ha offerto al giocatore un contratto di 4 mln annui.*




Se dopo il mega teatro allestito davanti a tutto il mondo perdiamo Kondogbia contro...l'Inter...c'è veramente da chiudere baracca


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Raimondi conferma il sorpasso : L'inter ha offerto al giocatore un contratto di 4 mln annui.*



Calma.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Giugno 2015)

Se 'l Inter, con i debiti, i riscatti da pagare e la difesa indecente che hanno, va a spendere 30 milioni piu 8 annui per l'ingaggio di Kondogbia per loro si prospetta un futuro buio.


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

Alla fine comunque quelle ''fonti'' avevano ragione: Galliani non è andato a Montecarlo, nessun blitz. Temo proprio che si cercherà solo i colpi ad effetto in attacco, quindi: Ibrahimovic, Martinez, Luiz Adriano. Per poi immettere Baselli e Bertolacci a centrocampo, stop. D'altronde è quel che dicevano le voci su Bee mesi fa. Ovvero con lui mercato col solo Ibrahimovic e nessun innesto Top.

Su Kondogbia è l'unica trattativa sulla quale non sono ottimista, ma realista.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Giugno 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se 'l Inter, con i debiti, i riscatti da pagare e la difesa indecente che hanno, va a spendere 30 milioni piu 8 annui per l'ingaggio di Kondogbia per loro si prospetta un futuro buio.



Ma infatti sembra che abbiano chiuso per Miranda. Uno dei due è un bluff probabilmente.


----------



## Milo (16 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi ma non possiamo prendere tutti sennò si critica la dirigenza, ci sono tantissimi fattori, come ad esempio la volontà del giocatore o l'interesse di giocatori di altri club da parte del monaco.

Non facciamo i bambini viziati, e poi non è ancora finita, io non visto ne foto ne segnalazioni di blitz di altre squadre a Montecarlo oggi


----------



## Love (16 Giugno 2015)

che ci vuole per chiudere...svegliaaaa


----------



## Il Genio (16 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dubito anche io della concorrenza perdazzurra, comunque volevo farvi notare una cosa.
> Sul sito ufficiale della Doyen, alla voce "Players Investment" (investimenti nei cartellini = le vecchie TPO) ci sono le immagini dei giocatori che in parte sono ancora di proprietà del fondo Doyen.
> Beh, quelli che non sono più nella loro orbita, hanno una immagine oscurata con la scritta "Transfered to..." (venduto a...). In questo caso, quindi, la Doyen non ha più alcuna influenza su quel giocatore. Beh, contrariamente a quanto pensano in molti, Kondogbia non appartiene più alla Doyen. Quest'ultima ha aiutato il Siviglia ad acquistarlo, non il Monaco. Quindi nel momento in cui i francesi sono andati ad acquistarlo per 20M, il cordone ombelicale con Doyen si è rotto. In conclusione, per Kondogbia il nostro unico interlocutore è il Monaco.*



Sono d'accordo con te però ritengo che Lucas possa essere visto come qualcuno che può consigliarlo, nonostante tutto. Penso che una buona parola possa e, aggiungo io, debba metterla


----------



## Renegade (16 Giugno 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non possiamo prendere tutti sennò si critica la dirigenza, ci sono tantissimi fattori, come ad esempio la volontà del giocatore o l'interesse di giocatori di altri club da parte del monaco.
> 
> *Non facciamo i bambini viziati*, e poi non è ancora finita, io non visto ne foto ne segnalazioni di blitz di altre squadre a Montecarlo oggi



Dopo anni di Muntari, Essien ecc. delle pretese sono d'obbligo. Qui non si pretende la luna ma un minimo di decenza dopo anni di schifo. E poi non si tratta di chissà quanti colpi. Sono tre che ne devono mettere a segno: Jackson, Ibra, Kondo. E ancora niente. Soprattutto per quest'ultimo. Il centrocampo va rifondato, l'abbiamo detto in tutte le lingue del mondo. Poi se i soldi ci sono non vedo dove stia il problema.


----------



## sion (16 Giugno 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Dopo anni di Muntari, Essien ecc. delle pretese sono d'obbligo. Qui non si pretende la luna ma un minimo di decenza dopo anni di schifo. E poi non si tratta di chissà quanti colpi. Sono tre che ne devono mettere a segno: Jackson, Ibra, Kondo. E ancora niente. Soprattutto per quest'ultimo. Il centrocampo va rifondato, l'abbiamo detto in tutte le lingue del mondo. Poi se i soldi ci sono non vedo dove stia il problema.



d'accordissimo con te...va bene che il mercato finisce a settembre ma su questo giocatore,se veramente ci sono i fantomatici soldi,SI DEVE prendere adesso..entro la fine di giugno..non puoi star li a pensare o aspettare che te lo soffino. cioe kondogbia ti cambia la squadra,poco ma sicuro


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non possiamo prendere tutti sennò si critica la dirigenza, ci sono tantissimi fattori, come ad esempio la volontà del giocatore o l'interesse di giocatori di altri club da parte del monaco.
> 
> Non facciamo i bambini viziati, e poi non è ancora finita, io non visto ne foto ne segnalazioni di blitz di altre squadre a Montecarlo oggi



Il discorso è che qua stiamo perdendo il colpo più importante.. Più importante di martinez e di ibra e tutto perché Galliani non si muove, ma si muove solo per fare i suoi teatrini.. Se avesse chiuso prima il calciatore sarebbe già arrivato invece adesso ci tocca rilanciare sia con il monaco che con il giocatore per l'ingaggio, sempre se lo farà.. Tutto perché il week-end non può lavorare, ma daiii.. Perdere lui perché si sono concentrati su j.martinez e ibra è un errore colossale che neanche un bambino di due anni fa!


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Il discorso è che qua stiamo perdendo il colpo più importante.. Più importante di martinez e di ibra e tutto perché Galliani non si muove, ma si muove solo per fare i suoi teatrini.. Se avesse chiuso prima il calciatore sarebbe già arrivato invece adesso ci tocca rilanciare sia con il monaco che con il giocatore per l'ingaggio, sempre se lo farà.. Tutto perché il week-end non può lavorare, ma daiii.. Perdere lui perché si sono concentrati su j.martinez e ibra è un errore colossale che neanche un bambino di due anni fa!



Ma chi lo dice che lo stiamo perdendo?

Qui dentro per alcuni è tutto un disastro: Ibra rinnova, Jackson Martinez va in Premier, Kondogbia è dell'Inter (tra l'altro la stessa Inter che non è riuscita a prendere Mbia a zero).
Aspettate e vedete.


----------



## Il Genio (16 Giugno 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Il discorso è che qua stiamo perdendo il colpo più importante.. Più importante di martinez e di ibra e tutto perché Galliani non si muove, ma si muove solo per fare i suoi teatrini.. Se avesse chiuso prima il calciatore sarebbe già arrivato invece adesso ci tocca rilanciare sia con il monaco che con il giocatore per l'ingaggio, sempre se lo farà.. Tutto perché il week-end non può lavorare, ma daiii.. Perdere lui perché si sono concentrati su j.martinez e ibra è un errore colossale che neanche un bambino di due anni fa!




Non voglio menare gramo, ma al più tardi domani a quest'ora è nostro


----------



## beleno (16 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ma chi lo dice che lo stiamo perdendo?
> 
> Qui dentro per alcuni è tutto un disastro: Ibra rinnova, Jackson Martinez va in Premier, Kondogbia è dell'Inter (tra l'altro la stessa Inter che non è riuscita a prendere Mbia a zero).
> Aspettate e vedete.



Quoto. 
Ragazzi state sereni, anche i giornalisti più affidabili (tipo Di Marzio) sanno poco o nulla, e quando sanno qualcosa è perché le informazioni arrivano direttamente dagli interessati.


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> Ragazzi state sereni, anche i giornalisti più affidabili (tipo Di Marzio) sanno poco o nulla, e quando sanno qualcosa è perché le informazioni arrivano direttamente dagli interessati.



Con questa società finché non vedo l'ufficialità non credo più a niente.. Hanno fatto troppi teatrini in questi anni e sarebbero capaci di consumare tutto il budget a disposizione per il mercato sull'attacco!!


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Ma non doveva esserci il blitz di galliani oggi?


----------



## zlatan (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva esserci il blitz di galliani oggi?



Non sanno nulla giornalisti, e lì che si fà i selfie con Sinisa


[MENTION=1958]zlatan[/MENTION] no alle parole censurate e mascherate da punti o virgole!


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva esserci il blitz di galliani oggi?


oggi Galliani si farà uno spritz altro che blitz.


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

L'unico blitz che fa è quello ai ristoranti in giro per Milano!! Non ne lascia uno


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Ah ecco, mi pare giusto, lasciamo che siano gli altri a portare avanti le trattative, non vorrei mai che il pelato si stressasse... Ora lui e i suoi sostenitori camperanno fino ad agosto con "è andato in giro x l'europa 5 giorni di fila x trattare i giocatori" salvo poi passare i restanti mesi tra milano e forte dei marmi... Sempre piu odio x questo buffone


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, mi pare giusto, lasciamo che siano gli altri a portare avanti le trattative, non vorrei mai che il pelato si stressasse... Ora lui e i suoi sostenitori camperanno fino ad agosto con "è andato in giro x l'europa 5 giorni di fila x trattare i giocatori" salvo poi passare i restanti mesi tra milano e forte dei marmi... Sempre piu odio x questo buffone


Ma come si può parlare senza sapere i fatti? qua nessuno può sapere se e come sta proseguendo la trattativa, insomma non capisco questi allarmismi. Non pensate che vai la offri 30 milioni firmi e te ne vai felice e contento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Giugno 2015)

Dico solo una cosa: "Thriller Jackson" e il giorno dopo il giocatore era nostro. L'Inter non ha niente per poter strappare un giocatore al Milan in questo momento. Appeal, risorse finanziarie, blasone, progetto. Non c'è un solo motivo per cui un giocatore oggi dovrebbe preferire l'Inter al Milan.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma come si può parlare senza sapere i fatti? qua nessuno può sapere se e come sta proseguendo la trattativa, insomma non capisco questi allarmismi. Non pensate che vai la offri 30 milioni firmi e te ne vai felice e contento.



Stando a milano a grattarsi non la chiude proprio sta trattativa


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Stando a milano a grattarsi non la chiude proprio sta trattativa



Ma che ne sapete se sta a Milano, se va la , se gia è concluso il tutto. Davvero parliamo senza cognizione di causa.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dico solo una cosa: "Thriller Jackson" e il giorno dopo il giocatore era nostro. L'Inter non ha niente per poter strappare un giocatore al Milan in questo momento. Appeal, risorse finanziarie, blasone, progetto. Non c'è un solo motivo per cui un giocatore oggi dovrebbe preferire l'Inter al Milan.



Concordo su preferire il milan all'inter, e qui non ci piove, comunque martinez non ha ancora firmato... Troppe volte ho sentito "è fatta" e poi....


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Ha ragione [MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION] insultiamo Galliani quando Kondogbia sarà ufficiale in un'altra squadra


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma che ne sapete se sta a Milano, se va la , se gia è concluso il tutto. Davvero parliamo senza cognizione di causa.



Io so solo una cosa, da 3-4 anni questo viaggia solo x mangiare (compreso madrid del mese scorso), ha buttato nel cesso milioni x cessi clamorosi, quest'anno SEMBRA si stia dando una mossa, ma ancora vedo uno ZERO tra gli acquisti... La fiducia incondizionata e la pazienza sono finite da un pezzo

[MENTION=1706]wfiesso[/MENTION] raga non offendiamo. L'insulto su internet è reato lo stesso!


----------



## mark (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma che ne sapete se sta a Milano, se va la , se gia è concluso il tutto. Davvero parliamo senza cognizione di causa.


Beh facendoti i selfie a Milano non le chiudi no le trattative!!


----------



## wfiesso (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione [MENTION=1904]franck3211[/MENTION] insultiamo Galliani quando Kondogbia sarà ufficiale in un'altra squadra



Io mi son mosso in anticipo [cit.]


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma che ne sapete se sta a Milano, se va la , se gia è concluso il tutto. Davvero parliamo senza cognizione di causa.



Galliani è a Milano, su acmilan.com c'è anche la sua foto di oggi con Mihajlovic e Barbara


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ma che ne sapete se sta a Milano, se va la , se gia è concluso il tutto. Davvero parliamo senza cognizione di causa.



La regola è: nel dubbio criticare


----------



## Il Genio (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galliani è a Milano, su acmilan.com c'è anche la sua foto di oggi con Mihajlovic e Barbara



Ok che difensere Galliani è l'ultima cosa che voglio fare in vita mia, ma da Milanello a Montecarlo con jet privato ci vogliono, ad esagerare, 90 minuti


----------



## franck3211 (16 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Galliani è a Milano, su acmilan.com c'è anche la sua foto di oggi con Mihajlovic e Barbara



Si che un ora fa è a milano ok, ma nonostante ciò può andarci in qualsiasi momento a Monaco, non è detto che lo dobbiamo sapere prima noi, anzi è consigliabile che noi e nessuno sappia niente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> *
> Raimondi conferma il sorpasso : L'inter ha offerto al giocatore un contratto di 4 mln annui.*



Per me questi "rilanci" sono in realtà manovre di disturbo.
TIpo quelli che facevamo noi per i vari Iturbe e Tevez.

Vince poi quello che sborsa i soldi e ce li ha davvero concretamente, non a parole. Conta solo quello.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Giugno 2015)

> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro.*





Il Genio ha scritto:


> Ok che difensere Galliani è l'ultima cosa che voglio fare in vita mia, ma da Milanello a Montecarlo con jet privato ci vogliono, ad esagerare, 90 minuti





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si che un ora fa è a milano ok, ma nonostante ciò può andarci in qualsiasi momento a Monaco, non è detto che lo dobbiamo sapere prima noi, anzi è consigliabile che noi e nessuno sappia niente.



Ovviamente può essere anche che Galliani stia circumnavigando il globo, non lo metto in dubbio. L'unica notizia certa è che oggi era a Milano e che i suoi spostamenti vengono sempre rintracciati. Quindi con buona pace escluderei che adesso sia a Montecarlo... poi magari ci va dopo, o (ma non credo) manda qualcun altro.


----------



## Aron (16 Giugno 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me questi "rilanci" sono in realtà manovre di disturbo.
> TIpo quelli che facevamo noi per i vari Iturbe e Tevez.
> 
> Vince poi quello che sborsa i soldi e ce li ha davvero concretamente, non a parole. Conta solo quello.



Il Milan tra l'altro sta facendo già da un po' un forte corteggiamento a kondogbia, similmente a quanto fatto con Jackson Martinez.
Perchè cambi qualcosa, dovrebbe arrivare un'offerta di 50 milioni del Real Madrid e un contratto da dieci milioni per il giocatore (e anche in questo caso, la scelta di Kondogbia sarebbe tutt'altro che scontata).


----------



## folletto (16 Giugno 2015)

Sperando che alla fine riescano a prenderlo, dico che se veramente sono arrivati ad offrire 25 - 30 mln per Kondogbia mi pare evidente che Mihailovic voglia prima di tutto un centrocampista fisico di livello (un upgrade di Objang) e che, se non dovesse arrivare Kondogbia con quei soldi hanno comunque la possibilità di accontentarlo. Per quanto riguarda il pelato, se va a Montecarlo lo fa solo per concludere, anzi per concludere non è neanche così fondamentale che vada.


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Stando a milano a grattarsi non la chiude proprio sta trattativa



Guardate, ho un'oretta libera questo pomeriggio, vado io a Montecarlo a parlare con il Principe se questo vi fa stare più tranquilli, ok? Domani poi passa Adriano a comprare Kondgobia.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Guardate, ho un'oretta libera questo pomeriggio, vado io a Montecarlo a parlare con il Principe se questo vi fa stare più tranquilli, ok? Domani poi passa Adriano a comprare Kondgobia.



Di dove sei?


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Di dove sei?



Salento... mi organizzo.


----------



## il condor (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Guardate, ho un'oretta libera questo pomeriggio, vado io a Montecarlo a parlare con il Principe se questo vi fa stare più tranquilli, ok? Domani poi passa Adriano a comprare Kondgobia.



 Ruiu è agghiacciande. Kondorgbia


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Giugno 2015)

> *Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta, l'Inter ha rilanciato e, per il momento, superato il Milan per Kondogbia con un'offerta da 27 milioni di euro.*



*Marotta ha risposto cosi a TMW alla domanda su Kondogbia :" Non ci interessa".*


----------



## markjordan (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Marotta ha risposto cosi a TMW alla domanda su Kondogbia :" Non ci interessa".*


te credo , zero euri


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Ruiu è agghiacciande. Kondorgbia



Ruiu con Suma e Pellegatti l'eterna vergogna di noi tifosi milanisti, al confronto gli interisti sono la simpatia incarnata.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> te credo , zero euri



Non diciamo cavolate, solo arrivando alla finale di champions la juve ha intascato una CATERVA di soldi. Se vogliono spendono più di 100 milioni senza problemi.


----------



## Butcher (16 Giugno 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Marotta ha risposto cosi a TMW alla domanda su Kondogbia :" Non ci interessa".*



Però Marotta, a differenza del condom, lavora sottotraccia.


----------



## 2515 (16 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Però Marotta, a differenza del condom, lavora sottotraccia.



Con l'occhio vispo che c'ha non sai mai cosa pensa.


----------



## markjordan (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non diciamo cavolate, solo arrivando alla finale di champions la juve ha intascato una CATERVA di soldi. Se vogliono spendono più di 100 milioni senza problemi.


ops ovvio lapsus
penavo all'inter


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2015)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non diciamo cavolate, solo arrivando alla finale di champions la juve ha intascato una CATERVA di soldi. Se vogliono spendono più di 100 milioni senza problemi.



L a'ltro giorno due miei amici juventini si son messi a fare i calcoli come da anni facciamo noi con il Milan e dopo l'acquisto di Dybala dicevano che siccome la Juve i soldi della champions li deve usare anche per sistemare i conti avrebbero soldi eventualmente per prendere solo un grande giocatore o sulla trequarti(allegri l'ha richiesto esplicitamente) o per sostituire il partente Tevez.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Giugno 2015)

La Juventus non se ne fa nulla di Kondogbia: ha Vidal, Marchisio, Pogba, a centrocampo che ricoprono tutti lo stesso ruolo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La Juventus non se ne fa nulla di Kondogbia: ha Vidal, Marchisio, Pogba, a centrocampo che ricoprono tutti lo stesso ruolo.



Non sarei sorpreso se a fine mercato uno tra Pogba e Vidal non militasse più in bianconero...


----------



## Casnop (16 Giugno 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> La Juventus non se ne fa nulla di Kondogbia: ha Vidal, Marchisio, Pogba, a centrocampo che ricoprono tutti lo stesso ruolo.



...e se prova a spostarsi altrove si trova Khedira e forse pure Witsel. Poverino: uno così quasi quasi lo mando a giocare nel Milan.


----------



## Victorss (16 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> ...e se prova a spostarsi altrove si trova Khedira e forse pure Witsel. Poverino: uno così quasi quasi lo mando a giocare nel Milan.



Meno male che c'è Casnop a tenermi su il morale su questa trattativa


----------



## peppe75 (16 Giugno 2015)

PRENDIAMOLOOO!!&#55357;&#56841; Cmq è un mediano dai piedi buoni...


----------



## Alberto (16 Giugno 2015)

Secondo Pedullà la corsa a Kondogbia è tra Milan e inter, e dice che entro 48 ore Galliani dovrebbe volare a Monaco per cercare di stringere...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedullà la corsa a Kondogbia è tra Milan e inter, e dice che entro 48 ore Galliani dovrebbe volare a Monaco per cercare di stringere...



Si sbrigasse...dovrebbe aver già chiuso altro che 48 ore


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2015)

Oggi dicevano che non avrebbe partecipato al matrimonio di Abate il 18..."per acquistare un giocatore". Beh, vediamo di muovere il bel sederone e portarci a casa Kondogbia. 

Non c'entra molto ma lasciatemi spendere una parola per il povero Pippo...Mihajlovic a cena con i due B. e Galliani avrebbe parlato della necessità di prendere Kondogbia e Hummels (mica pizza e fichi)...a Pippuzzo nostro hanno portato in quei ruoli o quasi Van Ginkel e Alex....


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Oggi dicevano che non avrebbe partecipato al matrimonio di Abate il 18..."per acquistare un giocatore". Beh, vediamo di muovere il bel sederone e portarci a casa Kondogbia.
> 
> Non c'entra molto ma lasciatemi spendere una parola per il povero Pippo...Mihajlovic a cena con i due B. e Galliani avrebbe parlato della necessità di prendere Kondogbia e Hummels (mica pizza e fichi)...a Pippuzzo nostro hanno portato in quei ruoli o quasi Van Ginkel e Alex....



I due B? Dubito ci sia anche Mister Bee...


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Giugno 2015)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> I due B? Dubito ci sia anche Mister Bee...



Barbarina?


----------



## Konrad (16 Giugno 2015)

Intendevo Berlusconi...


----------



## Andre96 (16 Giugno 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Barbarina?



Credevo che non partecipasse a certe cose...a vedi Barbara


----------

